# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ❤ขายส่งเจียวกู่หลานเกรดA ชนิดหอมราคาถูก80+ปอกะบิด+เห็ดหลินจือสมุนไพร3รส❤เชียงราย

## beeboy007

ต1
 ❤❤ขายปลีกและส่ง ผลิตโดยกลุ่มเกษตรกรบ้านดอยจำปี จ.เชียงราย (OTOP)
 จำหน่ายสมุนไพร มากกกว่า 50 ชนิด  100 กว่าแบบให้เลือก
ขายส่งแบบกิโล / ถุงเล็ก และชนิดซองชง
 เราเน้นคุณภาพ ใส่ใจการผลิต คัดสรรสมุนไพรเกรดA เพื่อสุขภาพ 
เน้นความสะอาด รับรองติดใจในรสชาติคะ  . .ลองซิคะแล้วจะรู้ ❤❤ 
สินค้าภายใต้แบรนด์ Golden รับรองไม่มีผิดหวังคะ เราเน้นคัดสมุนไพรที่มีคุณภาพสู่ผู้บริโภค ทั้งเรื่องความสะอาด พิถีพิถันคัดทุกยอดทุกใบ อบใหม่ ได้กลิ่มหอมของสมุนไพร
 (โปรดสังเกตุสินค้าทุกซองจะติดสติกเกอร์ที่ซองทุกซอง และมีสถานที่ผลิต พร้อมเบอร์โทร กรณีตัวแทนจำหน่ายก็จะมี สถานที่ผลิตของเราระบุไว้ชัดเจน) 


กลุ่มแม่บ้านเกษตรกรบ้านดอยจำปี จ.เชียงราย ผลิตและแปรรูปส่งตรงถึงผู้บริโภค ขายปลีก/ส่ง  (สินค้า OTOP) 
❤สมุนไพร ของเราผลิตใหม่สดทุกวัน ส่งตรงถึงผู้ บริโภค ไม่มีค้างสต๊อกคะ  เรา มีสมุนไพรหลายหลายรายการให้เลือก ,#เจียวกู่หลาน  ตามฤดูกาล ขายปลีก / ส่ง เน้นคุณภาพ การคัดสรรสมุนไพรชั้นเยี่ยมคะ  ราคาถูก 80 บาท แบบ  ,#เจียวกู่หลานราคาถูก คัดพิเศษทุกใบ คัดพิเศษเกรดA  ชนิด (แบบใบ + ซองชง +  แคปซูล ) #สมุนไพร 3 รส  (ข่า,ตะไคร้,ใบเตย ) มีที่เดียวแห่งเดียวในประเทศไทย +#ปอกะบิด ,#เห็ดหลินจือ ,#ราก30 #รางจืด #หญ้าหวาน ,#ใบหม่อน ,#ชาอู่หลง  ,#เปปเปอร์มินต์ ,#คำฝอย ,#มะตูม ,#ชาอู่หลงมะลิ #ชา 3 ยอด #ปอกะบิด, #ดอกอัญชัน #ชาอู่หลง#ชากุหลาบ ,#ดอกอัญชัน ,#กระเจี๊ยบ ,#ขิงอบน้ำผึ้ง ,#ผงขัดผิว ,#ครีมมะขามขัดผิว ,#ขายส่งเจียวกู่หลานราคาถูก ,#เก๊กฮวย #ชาเขียวมัจฉะ #ชาดอกคาโมมาล์ #ชาอูหลงเบอร์17 #ชากระชายดำ  #ชาเขียว #ชาแดง #ชาผักคาวตอง #ชาใบหญ่านาง  #หญ้าปักกิ่ง #พุทราจีน #ลาเวนเดอร์ #ดอกหอมหมื่นลี้ #ชาดาวอินคา #ชาดอกดาวเรือง #บ๊วยมะขามป้อม และสมุนไพรอื่นๆ อีกมากมาย และสมุนไพรอื่นๆ อีกมากมาย❤ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 สนใจติดต่อสอบถามได้จ้า :
โทร ::    089-512-6434, 089-014-2015
Line ID ::     kaikar888   
เว็บไซค์     www.herbal-3.com 

ทักได้เลยจ้า m.me/kaikar888
เพจร้าน https://m.facebook.com/kaikar888/
หรือ ขายส่งชาสมุนไพร กลุ่มแม่บ้านเกษตรกรดอยจำปี
ทักได้ที่ https://line.me/R/ti/p/%40tum6229h


ผลิตโดยกลุ่มแม่บ้านเกษตรกรบ้านดอยจำปี จ.เชียงราย ผลิตและแปรรูปส่งตรงถึงผู้บริโภค ขายปลีก/ส่ง   


เจียวกู่หลาน
1 ลดความดันโลหิต, ลดคอเลสเตอรอล
2 ลดน้ำตาลในเลือด, ลดไขมัน
3 ล้างสารพิษ
4 ป้องกันการเป็นภูมิแพ้
แหล่งที่มาของข้อมูล .. http://www.oknation.net/blog/print.php?id=892008 [/size][/color]

[color=DarkOrchid]เจียวกู่หลานแท้  คัดพิเศษเกรดA  (ชนิดหอม) ความพิเศษ > คัดเฉพาะ ส่วนยอด และใบ (ไม่มีก้าน)
ชาเจียวกู่หลานของเรา คัดพิเศษสะอาด รสชาติอมหวาน นุ่มละมุน หอมกลิ่นสมุนไพรแท้ๆ คัดพิเศษอย่างดี เวลาชงใส่แค่หยิบมือเดียว ตัวสมุนไพรออกเยอะเพราะเราคัดอย่างดี  ความหอมของสมุนไพรไม่ได้ปรุงแต่งกลิ่น หรือ สี 
 ( ผ่านการรับรองจากมาตรฐาน  ได้รับ อย. แล้วคะ  ผลิตทุกวันรับรองความใหม่คะ)[color=red]
 (ผลิตการกลุ่มเกษตรกร กลุ่มสมุนไพร 3 รส จ.เชียงราย)

ราคาส่ง 130 บาท


--------------------------------------------------------------------
เจียวกู่หลานคัดพิเศษเกรดA แท้ 100% (ชนิดซองชง) ใช้ส่วนใบของเจียวกู่หลาน ไม่ได้ใช้ฝุ่นชาในการบรรจุนะคะ  (ซองแช่น้ำร้อน ดื่มง่าย สะดวกสบาย)
 อบอย่างดี ได้กลิ่นหอมของสมุนไพรแท้ๆๆ ของเราใช้ส่วนยอดคัดอย่างดี ไม่ได้ใช้เศษฝุ่นของสมุนไพร รับรองไม่หื่น ไม่มีฝุ่น สะอาด  ด้านในบรรจุ 30 ซอง คะ ซองนึงชงได้ 2-3 แก้วคะ (ผลิตการกลุ่มเกษตรกร กลุ่มสมุนไพร 3 รส จ.เชียงราย) คัดเกรด A ได้รับ อย. แล้วคะ ( รับรองความ สดใหม่ กลิ่นหอม และรสชาติ สมุนไพรชั้นเยี่ยม)

คัดเกรด A ได้รับ อย. แล้วคะ  

ราคาส่ง 120 บาท


[color=DarkOrchid]เกรดดีที่สุด อันดับ 1 เจียวกู่หลานแท้ 100% คัดพิเศษเกรดAAA (ชนิดหอม) ความพิเศษ > คัดเฉพาะ ใบล้วนๆๆ
เราคัดสรรเอาเฉพาะใบเจียวกู่หลาน เฉพาะยอดอ่อนรสชาติหอม นุ่มละมุน หอมกลิ่นสมุนไพรแท้ๆ ไม่ขมคะ เวลาชงใส่แค่หยิบมือเดียว ตัวสมุนไพรออกเยอะเพราะเราคัดอย่างดี ความหอมของสมุนไพรไม่ได้ปรุงแต่งกลิ่น หรือ สี  ( ผ่านการรับรองจากมาตรฐาน  ได้รับ อย. แล้วคะ  ผลิตทุกวันรับรองความใหม่คะ)
 (ผลิตการกลุ่มเกษตรกร กลุ่มสมุนไพร 3 รส จ.เชียงราย)




[color=DarkOrchid]เกรดดีที่สุด อันดับ 1 เจียวกู่หลานแท้ 100% คัดพิเศษเกรดAAAA (ชนิดหอม) ความพิเศษ > คัดเฉพาะ ใบล้วนๆๆ ( บรรจุในกล่องเหล็ก )
เราคัดเอาเฉพาะใบเจียวกู่หลาน เฉพาะยอดอ่อนรสชาติหอม นุ่มละมุน ไม่ขม เวลาชงใส่แค่หยิบมือเดียว ตัวสมุนไพรออกเยอะเพราะเราคัดอย่างดี  ความหอมของสมุนไพรไม่ได้ปรุงแต่งกลิ่น หรือ สี  ** บรรจุในกล่องเหล็กสามารถเก็บรักษากลิ่น และรสชาติ และยืดอายุของของสมุนไพรให้ยาวนานยิ่งขึ้น  **สินค้าจะนวนจำกัด 
 (ผลิตการกลุ่มเกษตรกร กลุ่มสมุนไพร 3 รส จ.เชียงราย)




พิเศษเจียวกู่หลาน แท้ 100% คัดพิเศษเกรดA ชนิดพิเศษปลูกในแปลงเกษตร สาธิต ดูแลอย่างดี (ชนิดหอม)   (มีจำนวนจำกัดคะ) 
เจียวกู่หลานแปลงสาธิต ชนิดใบและก้าน ใหม่ๆ สนใจสอบถามได้คะ ใบแบบธรรมชาติ



เจียวกู่หลานแท้ 100% คัดพิเศษเกรดA  (ชนิดหอม) แบบใบล้วน+ส่วนยอดของต้น ไม่มีก้าน   
(ถุงใหญ่ละ 1 กก.)

สนใจโทรสอบถาม www.herbal-3.com
T.0890142015
Line id:kaikar888


เจียวกู่หลานคัดพิเศษ ก้านอ่อน 
คัดพิเศษเฉพาะก้านส่วนบนของลำต้น ชาเจียวกู่หลานของเรา รสชาติไม่ขม นุ่มละมุน หอมกลิ่นสมุนไพรแท้ๆ คัดพิเศษอย่างดี เวลาชงใส่แค่หยิบมือเดียว ตัวสมุนไพรออกเยอะเพราะเราคัดอย่างดี  ความหอมของสมุนไพรไม่ได้ปรุงแต่งกลิ่น หรือ สี  ( ผ่านการรับรองจากมาตรฐาน  ได้รับ อย. แล้วคะ  ผลิตทุกวันรับรองความใหม่คะ)

  ราคา  ถุงละ 80 บาทคะ     ** ไม่รวมค่าจัดส่งคะ 



เจียวกู่หลานแพันธุ์พื้นบ้าน  แท้100%  หรือ เรียกตามสมุนไพรพื้นบ้านว่าปัญจขันธ์  
ชาเจียวกู่หลานของเรา  นุ่มละมุน หอมกลิ่นสมุนไพรแท้ๆ คัดพิเศษอย่างดี เวลาชงใส่แค่หยิบมือเดียว ตัวสมุนไพรออกเยอะเพราะเราคัดอย่างดี  ความหอมของสมุนไพรไม่ได้ปรุงแต่งกลิ่น หรือ สี  ( ผ่านการรับรองจากมาตรฐาน  ได้รับ อย. แล้วคะ  ผลิตทุกวันรับรองความใหม่คะ)

  กก.650    ** ไม่รวมค่าจัดส่งคะ 



เจียวกู่หลานแท้100%  ชนิด แคปซูล (บรรจุ 70  แคปซูล) 
เน้นความสะดวกสบาย 
**รับประทานครั้งละ 2  แคปซูล วันละ 3 เวลา หลังอาหาร


 ราคาส่งกระปุกละ  150 -บาท  บรรจุ 70 เม็ด


เจียวกู่หลาน ผสมอู่หลงก้านอ่อน 
ผสมผสานได้อย่างลงตัว รสชาติ หอมชวนติดใจเลยค่ะ
หอมนุ่ม ชุ่มคอ (อยากให้ลองแล้วจะติดใจ)

ราคาส่ง 100 (ชนิดใบและซองชง)


เจียวกู่หลาน ผสมหญ้าหวาน 
รสชาติอมหวาน  ทานง่าย เหมาะสำหรับลดน้ำตาลในเลือด

ราคาส่ง 100 (ชนิดใบและซองชง)


เจียวกู่หลาน ผสมใบหม่อน 
รสชาติอมหวาน  ทานง่าย เหมาะสำหรับลดน้ำตาลในเลือด ลดความดันโลหิต, ลดคอเลสเตอรอล

 ราคาส่ง 100 (ชนิดใบและซองชง)



สมุนไพร 3 รส ผลิตจาก ข่า ตะไคร้ ใบเตย (ของฝากจาก สามเหลี่ยมทองคำ)
ที่เดียวแห่งเดียวในประเทศไทย จากสมุนไพรพื้นบ้าน นำมาเป็นเครื่องดื่ม หอมชื่นใจ หอมสมุนไพรแท้ๆๆ รับรองจะติดใจ 


*  ผลิต โดยกลุ่มสมุนไพร 3 รส จังหวัดเฃียงราย สินค้าได้รับ  อย. แล้วคะ
ช่วยบำรุงธาตุ ขับลมในลำไส้ บำรุงสมอง ช่วยให้สมาธิดี ช่วยลดความดันโลหิตสูง
เป็นยาบำรุงหัวใจ ลดกระหายน้ำ ขับปัสสาวะ  
แก้อ่อนเพลีย ดับพิษไข้ ลดน้ำตาลในเลือด คลายเครียด
- ช่วยขับลมในกระเพราะอาหาร  ระบายลมออกจากลำไส้ แก้ท้องอืด ท้องเฟ้อ
- ล้างสารพิษในร่างกาย
- ช่วยลดความดันโลหิต ลดความดัน ลดเบาหวาน
- ช่วยลดอาการกระหายน้ำ ทำให้ชุ่มคอ
-ช่วย ฟอกเลือดดำกลับมาเป็นเลือดแดงได้ เพราะร่างการของมนุษย์เราไม่มีถ่ายเทเลือดที่เสียออกได้ เราจึงใช้สมุนไพร สูตรฟอกเลือด เพื่อนำกลับมาใช้ใหม่ได้

ด้านในบรรจุซอง เหมือนชาลิฟตั้น
แช่น้ำร้อน ทานได้เลย กลิ่มหอมสมุนไพร หอมชดชื่น รสชาติไม่หวาน
แนะ นำทำเป็นเครื่องดื่มแบบเย็นได้คะ โดยการเติมน้ำตาลเพิ่มเข้าไป ทานได้ทุกวัยคะ เพราะเป็นพืชสมุนไพร (กรณีเพิ่มน้ำตาลรสชาติ เหมือนน้ำเก๊กฮวย)
บรรจุ 36 ซอง (1ซองซองเล็กชงได้ 2-3 แก้ว)

ราคาส่ง กล่องละ 140 บาท



สมุนไพร 3 รส ผลิตจาก ข่า ตะไคร้ ใบเตย (ชนิดหวาน)
[color=DarkOrchid]สมุนไพร 3 รส ผลิตจาก ข่า ตะไคร้ ใบเตย (ชนิดหวาน) ** บรรจุกล่องเหล็ก
ชงได้ 10 แก้ว (1 ช้อนต่อ1 แก้ว ชอบหวานเพิ่มปริมาณได้)
สมุนไพร 3 รส ชนิดหวาน ชงทานได้เลย ไม่ต้องเติมน้ำตาล สะดวกสบาย ด้านในเป็นแบบเกล็ดน้ำตาลคะ
ละลายในน้ำร้อน หรือเย็น  ดื่มได้เลยคะ ไม่ต้องเติมน้ำตาล   กลิ่มหอมสมุนไพร หอมชดชื่น แก้กระหายน้ำ ชุ่มคอ ชื่นใจคะ
 ** สามารถเติมมะนาวทำเป็น ชาสมุนไพร มะนาวได้คะ

ราคา 70 บาทคะ 



 ขิงอบน้ำผึ้ง แท้ๆๆ 100% ทำให้ชุ่มคอคะ   (ใช้อม เคี้ยว กลืน)
ขิงอบน้ำผึ้ง อบจากน้ำผึ้งแท้ๆๆ 100% คะ รสชาติดีไม่เผ็ดมาก ทำให้ชุ่มคอ ลดอาการไอ
ช่วย ดับกลิ่นคาวในอาหาร ใช้ลดอาการคลื่นไส้อาเจียน  แก้อาการท้องอืดเฟ้อ ขับลม ลดอาการไอ และระคายคอ จากการมีเสมหะ ช่วยย่อยอาหาร ช่วยขับเหงื่อ ขับน้ำนม แก้อาการเมารถเมาเรือ ช่วยในด้านการไหลเวียนของโลหิต ช่วยลดความดัน ช่วยลดคลอเลสเตอ รอล 

วิธีทาน : อม เครี้ยว กลืน
หรือ แช่ในน้ำร้อนได้ เป็นชาขิงอบน้ำผิ้ง.

ราคาส่งละ35 , กระปุ๊กละ 45


 บ๊วยมะขามป้อมอบน้ำผึ้ง  (ใช้อม เคี้ยว กลืน)
ชุ่มคอ แก้ไอ สนใจสอบถามได้คะ เพิ่งอบเสร็จใหม่ๆ เลยคะ

ประโยชน์ของมะข้ามป้อม
    นิยมนำมารับประทานเพื่อให้สดชื่น ชุ่มคอ แก้กระหาย
    ช่วยบำรุงและรักษาสายตา
    ช่วยเสริมสร้างภูมิคุ้มกันให้แข็งแรง

ราคาส่ง 45 บาท





 มะขามจิ๊กโก๋ดุลดาว (มะขาม  3 รส) จี๊ดจ๊าดโดนใจ แซ๊ปเวอร์ 
มะขามแท้ 100% คลุกเคล้า รสชาติ 3 รส
เปรั้ยว หวาน เผ็ดนิสๆ รับรองความอร่อยคะ

บรรจุ 15 เม็ด ราคา 45 บาท



 ชาดาวอินคา มีหลาบแบบให้เลือกค่ะ ใบ เปลือก เมล็ด  
ลดน้ำตาลในเลือด
ความดันโลหิตสูง 
และไขมันในเส้นเลือด 
บำรุงหัวใจ



ใบย่านาง (ชนิดชองชง)
บรรจุ 15 ซอง ซองนึงชงได้ 2-3 แก้ว
          ช่วยลดความดันโลหิตสูง
          ช่วยลดของโรคเบาหวาน โดยไปลดระดับน้ำตาลในเลือดให้ลดลง
          ช่วยลดอาการปวดตึง ปวดตามกล้ามเนื้อ ปวดชาบริเวณต่าง ๆ
          ชวยลดอาการโรคไทรอยด์เป็นพิษ

ราคา 80 บาท


ชาตะไคร้ 
    มีส่วนช่วยในการขับเหงื่อ
    ช่วยแก้อาการเบื่ออาหาร 
    แก้และบรรเทาอาการหวัด อาการไอ
    ช่วยรักษาโรคความดันโลหิตสูง
    ช่วยในการขับน้ำดีมาช่วยในการย่อยอาหาร
 ดื่มได้กลิ่นหอมของใบเตยชื่นใจ คลายเครียดได้ดี 



ชาใบเตย ใบอบแห้งและซองชง
ใบเตยเป็นยาบำรุงหัวใจ ให้ชุมชื่นช่วยลดอาการกระหายน้ำ ช่วยลดน้ำตาลในเลือด จึงเหมาะกับคนที่เป็นโรคเบาหวาน โรคความดันโลหิตสูง คนธรรมดาทั่วไปก็ดื่มได้กลิ่นหอมของใบเตยชื่นใจ คลายเครียดได้ดี 
[/URL]


ค11

----------


## beeboy007

ค22 
ขายส่งชาสมุนไพร ชาดอกไม้ทุกชนิด  www.herbal-3.com
—————————————
สนใจสอบถามได้คะ 0890142015
line id: kaikar888 




                1.โรคความดันโลหิตสูง และต่ำ          
                2.โรคหัวใจอันมีสาเหตุจากโรคความดันโลหิตสูง และลิ่มเลือด
                3.ลดน้ำตาลในเส้นเลือดสูง 


** แหล่งที่มา http://linjue-superx.blogspot.com/

ราคาส่ง ถุงละ  80 บาทคะ


เห็ดหลินจือ  แท้ 100% (แบบซองชง)  
สะดวก เพียงแช่ในน้ำร้อน สะดวกสบายคะ

 ราคาส่ง 80 บาท บรรจุ 15 ซอง  (1ซองเล้กชงได้ 2 แก้ว)


เห็ดหลินจือ (ชนิดอบแห้งแบบชิ้นเล็ก-ซองเล็ก) 
วิธีต้ม
    นำเห็ดหลินจืออบแห้งประมาณ 10 ชิ้น  (5-6 กรัม) ล้างน้ำสะอาด ไม่ต้องล้างนานแค่ผ่านๆน้ำ แล้วใส่ลงในหม้อ (หรือถ้าเป็นหม้อดินได้ยิ่งดี) ถ้ากรณีแช่น้ำร้อน แช่น้ำร้อนประมาณ 10 นาที
    ใส่น้ำสะอาดลงในหม้อต้มประมาณ 2 ลิตร ต้มจนเดือดปุดๆ (ต้มประมาณ 15   นาที)
    จากนั้นหรี่ไฟลงในลักษณะเหมือนการตุ๋นยา ต้มต่อไปอีกประมาณ 15 นาที แล้วจึงปิดไฟ
    จากนั้นตักกากเห็ดหลินจือออก รอให้อุ่นๆพร้อมรับประทาน

ราคาส่ง 50 บาท



ชาดอกไม้ พร้อมส่งจ้า (แบบถุงเล็ก+แบบซองชง+กิโล)  
ราคาส่งไม่แพงเริ่มต้น 80 บาท
มีหลาบแบบหลายชนิด เข้าชมเว็บได้คะ  www.herbal-3.com ได้เลยจ้า
หรือโทรสอบถามได้คะ 089-512-6434, 089-014-2015  line id: kaikar888 



ดอกกุหลาบ (แบบถุงเล็ก+แบบซองชง+กลีบดอก+กุกหลาบบด+กิโล)
ไม่เจือสี ไม่พ่นกลิ่น ไม่ใส่สี ดอกอบใหม่ๆ สีสด เก็บรักษาได้นานคะ

    ดอกแห้งช่วยแก้อาการอ่อนเพลีย
    กลีบดอกช่วยขับน้ำดี
    ดอกแห้งใช้เป็นยาระบายอ่อน ๆ 
    ช่วยทำให้รู้สึกผ่อนคลาย ลดอาการซึมเศร้า
    ทำให้ผิวพรรณดูสดใส
    ช่วยให้นอนหลับสบาย


ชาดอกเก๊กฮวย 
มี2 พันธ์ให้เลือก 1.เก็กฮวยพันธุ์พื้นบ้านสีเหลือง 2.เก็กฮวยพันธุ์สีขาว
ชาดอกเก๊กฮวย ไม่แต่งกลิ่น สีและรส
ประโยชน์ของเก๊กฮวย
    เก๊กฮวยประโยชน์ของน้ำเก๊กฮวย ช่วยดับกระหาย เพิ่มความสดชื่น
    ช่วยกำจัดสารพิษออกจากร่างกาย
    เก๊กฮวย สรรพคุณทางยาช่วยขับเหงื่อ
    ช่วยยายหลอดเลือดแดงใหญ่ที่ไปเลี้ยงหัวใจ 


ชาดอกมะลิ 
ชาดอกมะลิ 100% 
 ช่วย ย่อยอาหาร ละลายไขมัน ลดไขมันในหลอดอาหารและเส้นเลือด ลดคลอเลสเตอรอลได้ดี 
ป้องกันและต่อต้านการเกิดเซลล์มะเร็ง บำรุงผิวพรรณ กลิ่นหอม เป็นเครื่องดื่มบำรุงสุขภาพ



ชาดอกลาเวนดอร์ (หอมมากๆๆ)
ลาเวนเดอร์” สีม่วงสวยงามส่งกลิ่นหอมชวนดม ลาเวนลดอาการท้องอืด
 ช่วยต้านเชื้อแบคทีเรีย หรือกรดต่างๆ ในกระเพาะ 
และยังทำให้กลิ่นตัวหอม ช่วยผ่อนคลาย


ชาดอกคาโมมาล์ 
จิบเพียงถ้วยเดียวช่วยให้สบาย
และยังช่วยลดกลิ่นตัว, ข้ออักเสบ, คลื่นไส้, คันทวารหนัก,
 โคลิก, งูสวัด, เจ็บคอ, ตุ่มพอง, ท้องเสีย, นอนไม่หลับ, 
ปวดประจำเดือน, ปวดศีรษะ, ผื่นลมพิษ, แผลในกระเพาะอาหาร, 
แพ้ท้อง, แมลงกัดต่อย, เรอ, โรคเหงือก, สิว, สุขภาพผิว, อาหารไม่ย่อย


ชาดอกอัญชัน
 ดอกอัญชันมีส่วนช่วยต่อต้านอนุมูลอิสระในร่างกาย
    เครื่องดื่มน้ำอัญชันช่วยเสริมสร้างภูมิต้านทานให้ร่างกายและเพิ่มพลังงานให้ร่างกาย
    มีส่วนช่วยในการชะลอวัยและริ้วรอยแห่งวัย
    ประโยชน์ของดอกอัญชัน มีส่วนช่วยในการบำรุงสมอง เพิ่มการไหลเวียนเลือด
    ดอกอัญชันมีฤทธิ์ในการละลายลิ่มเลือด
    ช่วยป้องกันโรคเส้นเลือดสมองตีบ
    ช่วยรักษาอาการผมร่วง (ดอก)
    อัญชันทาคิ้ว ทาหัว ใช้เป็นยาปลูกผม ปลูกขนช่วยให้ดกเดาเงางามยิ่งขึ้น (น้ำคั้นจากดอก)
    ช่วยลดความเสี่ยงจากการเกิดเส้นเลือดอุดตัน
    ช่วยลดความเสี่ยงของการเกิดโรคหัวใจและหลอดเลือดหัวใจอุดตัน
    ช่วยลดความเสี่ยงจากการเกิดโรคมะเร็งด้วยสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระ
    ช่วยลดระดับน้ำตาลในเลือดของผู้ป่วยที่เป็นโรคเบาหวาน
    อัญชันมีคุณสมบัติในการช่วยล้างสารพิษและของเสียออกจากร่างกาย
    ช่วยบำรุงสายตา แก้อาการตาฟาง ตาแฉะ (น้ำคั้นจากดอกสดและใบสด)
    ช่วยป้องกันโรคต้อกระจก ต้อหิน ตามเสื่อมจากโรคเบาหวาน (ดอก)
    ช่วยเพิ่มความสามารถในการมองเห็นให้ดียิ่งขึ้น



ดอกหอมหมื่นลี้   
ดอกหอมหมื่นลี้เป็นดอกที่หอม กลิ่นล่องลอยไปได้แสนไกล เก็บได้ปีละครั้ง
ดอกช่วยลดอาการของโรคเบาหวาน
ควบคุมความดัน ขจัดสารพิษ
บำรุงปอด และยังทำให้ลดภาวะความเครียด ทำให้ สดชื่น



ชาดอกคำฝอยไทย แท้ 100%   (ไม่ผสมดอกเรือง)
ช่วยขยายหลอดเลือด ป้องกันโรคความดันโลหิตสูง
ช่วยลดไขมันในเส้นเลือด ป้องกันไขมันอุดตันในเส้นเลือด
 โรคผิวหนัง ช่วยบำรุงประสาท และระงับประสาท
ช่วยสลายลิ่มเลือด อาการอักเสบ แก้แพ้ ช่วยต้านเชื้อรา


ชาดอกไม้รวม
ผสมผสานกษรของดอกไม้ทั้ง5ชนิด
หอมละมุนชวนหลงไหล
ดอกกุหลาบ
ดอกอัญชัน
ดอกมะลิ
ดอกเก๊กฮวย
ดอกคำฝอย


อู่หลงดอกไม้หอม (ชนิดซงชงและ ใบ)
หอมมากๆๆ เลยค่ะชื่นใจ
ผสมระหว่างอู่หลง และชากุหลาบ


[color=purple]กุหลาบหวาน (ชนิดซงชงและ ใบ) 
ลูกค้าท่านใดสนใจสั่งซื้อได้นะคะอันนี้เป็น
ชาที่ผลิตออกมาเป็นพิเศษเพื่อต้อนรับปีใหม่ปีนี้ หรือวันพิเศษ
... ส่วนผสม กุหลาบ หญ้าหวาน กระเจี๊ยบ

สนใจเป็นของขวัญแจกลูกค้า หรือมอบให้ญาติผู้ใหญ่ที่เคารพ .. เป็นตัวแทนความรักหอมหวาน และยังสุขภาพดีด้วยจ้า

รสชาติหอมหวานอมเปรี้ยว
บรรจุ 15 ซอง ซองนึงชงได้ 2-3 แก้วค่ะ

ไม่เจือสี ไม่พ่นกลิ่น ไม่ใส่สี ดอกอบใหม่ๆ สีสด เก็บรักษาได้นานคะ

    เป็นยาระบายอ่อน ๆ 
    ช่วยทำให้รู้สึกผ่อนคลาย ลดอาการซึมเศร้า
    ทำให้ผิวพรรณดูสดใส
    ช่วยให้นอนหลับสบาย
    - สามารถลดคอเลสเตอรอล ลดน้ำตาลในเลือด
    - สามารถใช้ลดความดันโลหิต 
[URL=http://up.gunhotnews.com]


 ชาดอกดาวเรือง ชนิดซองชงและดอก 
ชาดอกดาวเรือง ดื่มเป็นชาดูแลสายตา ช่วยพัฒนาความคิด ชาดอกดาวเรือง (Marigold Flower Tea) มีฤทธิ์เป็นยาเย็น แก้อาการร้อนใน ช่วยฟอกเลือดออกฤทธิ์ต่อปอดและตับ ดอกมีสารเบต้าแคโรทีนและสารลูทีน ช่วยบำรุงสายและถนอมสายตาได้ดี ช่วยรักษาอาการอักเสบต่างๆ



 เห็ดหูหนูดำอบแห้ง
-ช่วยขจัดไขมันในหลอดเลือด ป้องกันหลอดเลือดสมองตีบ ป้องกันเส้นเลือดอุดตัน
-ช่วยขับถ่ายสารพิษที่สะสมอยู่ในร่างกาย
-ช่วยให้หลอดเลือดอ่อนนิ่ม ลดเลือดหนืด
-มีธาตุเหล็กสูง ช่วยบำรุงเลือด บำรุงผิวพรรณ


 ชาดอกเก๊กฮวยอบขิง (ชนิดซองชง)
บรรจุ 20 ซอง (ซองนึงชงได้ 2-3 แก้ว)
ช่วยลดอาการไอ ชุ่มคอ 
ลดคอเลสเตอรอล เผาผลาญไขมัน


ค22

----------


## beeboy007

ค3 
 หญ้าหวานอบแห้ง 100% 

- ให้ความหวานมากกว่าน้ำตาลประมาณ 10-15 เท่า และยังรู้สึกหวานนานกว่า แต่ไม่มีแคลอรี่ กินเท่าไหร่ก็ไม่มีอ้วน
- ผู้ป่วยโรคเบาหวานสามารถทานได้
- สามารถลดคอเลสเตอรอล ลดน้ำตาลในเลือด 
- สามารถใช้ลดความดันโลหิต 
- มีสารต่อต้านอนุมูลอิสระ ช่วยชะลอความแก่
บ้านเราคนทางภาคเหนือจะรู้จักสมุนไพรหญ้าหวานเป็นอย่างดีในรูปแบบชาชง สมุนไพรหญ้าหวานดื่มเพื่อสุขภาพ มีสรรพคุณช่วยลดน้ำหนัก ลดน้ำตาลในเลือด ลดความดันโลหิต ลดคอเลสเตอรอล มีสารต่อต้านอนุมูลอิสระ ช่วยชะลอความแก่และยังมีการนำใบสมุนไพรหญ้าหวานแห้งมาใส่ในอาหารขณะปรุง เพื่อทดแทนน้ำตาลและผงชูรส จึงเหมาะสมมากสำหรับผู้ต้องการควบคุมน้ำหนัก และผู้ป่วยเบาหวาน



 ชารากสามสิบ (ราก30) 
คลายกล้ามเนื้อของมดลูก บำรุงหัวใจ ,แก้การอักเสบ ,บำรุงเลือด
แก้ปวดประจำเดือน ประจำเดือนมาไม่ปกติ ลดภาวะมีบุตรยาก 
เสริมฮอร์โมนเพศหญิง กระชับช่องคลอด ช่วยให้มดลูกเข้าอู่เร็ว
บำรุงผิวพรรณ ลดสิวฝ้า ชลอความแก่ แก้อาการวัยทอง


 สมุนไพร ทั้ง9 (มีแบบใบและซองชง)   
สรรพคุณคับกล่อง หอมกลิ่นสมุนไพร
สมุนไพร 9 ชนิด ผสมกัน
ประกอบด้วย 
-สมุนไพร 3 รส 
-เจียวกู่หลาน 
-รางจืด 
-เห็ดหลินจืด 
-ชาดอกมะลิ 
-ใบหม่อน 
-ชาอู่หลงมะลิ 
-ดอกคำฝอย 
-ชาดอกกุหลาบ



ว่านรางจืด หรือ ชารางจืด Detoxifiber and Body-elenser
รางจืด หรือ ว่านรางจืด อีกหนึ่ง สมุนไพรไทยรางจืด ที่นิยมใช้ปรุงเป็นยาและใช้ในการถอนพิษไข้ ถอนพิษผิดสำแดง อาการแพ้ต่างๆๆ คัน หรือแม้แต่ ถอนอาการมึนเมาเพราะดื่มสุราเกินขนาด ใช้ล้างพิษจากร่างกาย
ล้างสารพิษ แก้ภูมิแพ้ แก้หวัด
1 ถุงบรรจุซองชง 12 ซอง  //  1 ซองสามารถชงได้ 2 แก้ว 
ราคาส่ง  60 บาทคะ


ชาใบหม่อน ชนิดคัดพิเศษ-ใบล้วน และซองชง

ช่วยลดระดับน้ำตาลในเลือด
ลดความดันโลหิต
ลดเลสเตอรอล
ทำให้กระแสเลือดหมุนเวียนดี
 



กระเจี๊ยบอบแห้ง (ดอกอบแห้ง และแบบซองชง) 

ช่วยละลายไขมันในเส้นเลือด
ช่วยบำรุงโลหิต 
 ช่วยแก้คอแห้ง กระหายน้ำ
 ช่วยแก้อาการร้อนใน


พุทราจีนอบแห้ง ไร้เม็ด 
พุทรา จีน เป็นผลไม้ที่มี วิตามิน A และ c ในปริมาณมาก ซึ่งส่งผลต่อการบำรุงสายตาและผิวให้สุขภาพดีไม่เป็นโรคเกี่ยวกับผิวพรรณและ สายตา ตาไม่ฟาง และไม่บอดกลางคืน

ส่ง 80 บาท 


กระชายดำป่าอบแห้ง แท้ 100% (ชิ้นและซองชง)
    - บำรุงฮอร์โมนเพศชาย ทำให้ชายเหนือชาย
    - กระตุ้นประสาท ทำให้กระชุ่มกระชวย
    - บำรุงกำลัง
    - เป็นยาอายุวัฒนะ ชลอความแก่
    - ขับลม ขับปัสสาวะ
    - แก้โรคกระเพาะอาหาร
    - แก้ท้องอืด ท้องเฟ้อ เนื่องจากรับประทานอาหารไม่เป็นเวลา
    - บำรุงเลือดสตรี แก้ตกขาว ทำให้ประจำเดือนมาเป็นปกติ

แหล่งที่มา http://info.muslimthaipost.com/main/...ry=23&id=17758

ราคาส่ง 120


ปอกะบิดเกลียวทอง  ตัดก้านแล้ว ไร้ฝุ่น สะอาด ต้มทานได้เลย (ชิ้นและซองชง)
ช่วยลดบรรเทาโรคเบาหวาน, ลดระดับน้ำตาลลดไขมันในเลือด
ลดความดัน, ไทรอยด์,แก้ปวดตามข้อตามเข่าปวดหลัง
ลดอาการเหน็บชา
ชาปลายมือปลายเท้า, ภูมิแพ้


ขายส่งชามะตูมอบแห้ง (Tonic) คัดพิเศษ (ชิ้นและซองชง)  
แก้ท้องเดิน ท้องเสีย ท้องร่วง โรคลำไส้เรื้อรังในเด็ก บำรุงหัวใจ บำรุงสายตา แก้ร้อนใน 




ชาผักคาวตอง หรือ พลูคาว (แบบซองซง) 
สมุนไพร ผักคาวทอง หรือ พลูคาว  ช่วยเกี่ยวกับทางเดินหายใจ
โรคท้องเสียจากการติดเชื้อแบคทีเรีย

ประโยชน์
https://medthai.com/%E0%B8%9E%E0%B8%...8%B2%E0%B8%A7/



ขิงอบแห้ง (ชิ้นและซองชง) 

ช่วยให้ร่างกายอบอุ่น และช่วยในการขับเหงื่อ
ช่วยแก้อาการร้อนใน ด้วยการใช้ลำต้นสด ๆ นำมาทุบให้แหลกประมาณ 1 กำมือ แล้วต้มกับน้ำดื่ม
ลดระดับไขมัน คอเลสเตอรอล 
ช่วยรักษาอาการปวดศีรษะและไมเกรน ด้วยการรับประทานน้ำขิงบ่อย ๆ


เมล็ดมะรุม 
เมล็ดมะรุม ใช้แก้ไอ และสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระ เพิ่มภูมิต้านทานให้ร่างกาย


หญ้าปักกิ่ง (ซองชง) 
แบบซองชง (12 ซอง) ราคาส่ง 60
ช่วยเสริมสร้างภูมิคุ้มกัน บำรุงร่างกาย แก้ไข้ แก้ร้อนใน แก้น้ำเหลืองเสีย ชาวยสร้างภูมิคุ้มกัน ทำให้ร่างกายแข็งแรง 

http://www.jatuka.com/info/%E0%B8%AB...8%A9%E0%B8%B2/



มะกูดอบแห้ง 
    ประโยชน์ของมะกรูดช่วยทำให้เจริญอาหาร
    ช่วยแก้ลม หน้ามืด วิงเวียนศีรษะ
    ช่วยแก้อาการไอ ขับเสมหะ


ชา 3 ยอดคัดพิเศษ จืดหวานเจียว (ชนิดซองชงและใบ 
ส่วนประกอบ
-เห็ดหลินจือ
-หญ้าหวาน
-เจียวกู่หลาน
รวมสมุนไพร รสชาติดี หอมกลิ่นสมุนไพรชั้นเยี่ยม 


ชาตะไคร้ (ชนิดซองชงและใบ 
    ช่วยแก้และบรรเทาอาการปวดท้อง
    ช่วยรักษาอาการท้องอืดท้องเฟ้อ
     ใช้เป็นยาแก้ขับลม



แก้วดมชา ช้อนตักชา ไม้คีบชา อุปกรณ์ชงชา



ค.33

----------


## beeboy007

ค4

[color=DarkOrchid]ชาเขียวมัทฉะ แท้100%  
ชนิดชาเขียวแบบผง ลดไขมัน ลดคอเลสเตอรอล ต้านอนุมูลอิสระ
วิธีชงชาเขียวมัทฉะสูตรลาเต้  ร้อน - เย็น
1. ใส่ผงชาเขียวมัทฉะปรุงสำเร็จสูตรลาเต้ 2 ช้อนโต๊ะ ( 40 กรัม) ลงในแก้ว 
2. ใส่น้ำร้อนประมาณ 2 ช้อนโต๊ะลงไป แล้วคนให้ผงชาเขียวมัทฉะละลายไปกับน้ำส่วนหนึ่งก่อน
3. ใส่น้ำร้อน หรือ นมสด (สำหรับผู้ที่ชอบนมมาก ๆ ) ตามลงไปอีก 150-200 ml
4. สามารถดื่มได้ทันที ทั้งแบบร้อนและเย็น

วิธีชงชาเขียวมัทฉะ โดยใช้ผงมัทฉะ 100%
1. ใส่ผงชาเขียวมัทฉ 100%  1 ช้อนชา ( 3 กรัม) ลงในแก้ว 
2. ใส่น้ำร้อนประมาณ 2 ช้อนโต๊ะลงไป แล้วคนให้ผงชาเขียวมัทฉะละลายไปกับน้ำส่วนหนึ่งก่อน
3. ใส่นมสด(แนะนำใช้ เมจิฝาน้ำเงิน) ตามลงไปอีก 200 ml
4.ใส่ฟรุกโตสไซรัปหรือน้ำเชื่อมลงไปอีก 15 ml
5. สามารถดื่มได้ทันที ทั้งแบบร้อนและเย็น (แนะนำให้เพิ่มน้ำแข็งและเพิ่มน้ำเชื่อม


ชาอู่หลงหอมหมื่นลี้   (ใบม้วน+ซฮงชง)  

เป็นของฝากของขวัญ ช่วงปีใหม่ได้คะ สำหรับคนรักสุขภาพ
#ชาอู่หลงหอมหมื่นลี้ ความพิเศษของชา เราจะได้กลิ่นหอมของชาและกลิ่นหอมหวานอ่อนๆของดอกหมื่นลี้  ดื่มแล้วจะมีกลิ่นหอมอบอวนอยู่ในปาก เพิ่มรสชาติละมุน ในการจิบชา ดอกหอมหมื่นเป็นดอกไม้จิ๋วสีขาวที่ส่งกลิ่นหอมช่วงเช้ามืด การเก็บดอกหอมหมื่นลี้เก็บได้ปีละครั้งเท่านั้น

ราคา 80 บาท




ชาอู่หลงน้ำผึ้ง (ใบม้วน+ซฮงชง) 
บรรจุในกล่องรักษากลิ่นอย่างดี ด้านในบรรจุฟอยกันชื้น
เป็นของฝากของขวัญ ช่วงปีใหม่ได้คะ สำหรับคนรักสุขภาพ
 #ชาอู่หลงน้ำผึ้ง เมื่อดื่มแล้วจะได้สัมพัสถึงความพิเศษที่หอม ของชาและน้ำผึ้งผสมกัน ชุ่มคอชื่นใจ เย้ายวนเกินห้ามใจ ยากเกินจะลืมเลือน 



 ชาอู่หลงก้านอ่อนเบอร์17
ชาที่นิยมมากที่สุด ขึ้นชื่อในเรื่องความหอม 
รสชาติชาที่นุ่มชุ่มคอ 
 มีกลิ่นหอมเป็นเอกลักษณ์
 หอมชื่นใจเหมาะสำหรับผู้ที่ใส่ใจต่อสุขภาพ
ช่วนต่ารอนุมูลอิสระ ลดระดับคอส


 ชาอู่หลงก้าน เบอร์12 
-ลดคลอเรสเตอร์รอลในเส้นเลือด
-ลดความดันโลหิตและความอ้วน
-ป้องกันโรคเบาหวาน
-ดับหระหาย ชุ่มคอ ชื่นใจ
-ช่วยชะล้างพิษออกจากร่างกาย


 ชาอู่หลงมะลิ (แบบใบม้วน+ใบธรรมชาติ+ซองชง) (Jasmine Tea) 
ชาอู่หลงมะลิ มีความหอมพิเศษเป็นเอกลักษณ์เฉพาะตัว มีความโดดเด่นด้านกลิ่นที่หอมแบบไทยๆ มีกลิ่นหอมผสมผสานระหว่างชาและดอกไม้ เมื่อชงชาออกมาแล้ว น้ำชามีสีเหลืองทองใสอ่อนๆ หอมละมุน รสนุ่มชุ่มคอ T.0895126434

ชาเขียวมะลิ และ ชาอู่หลงมะลิ มีส่วนช่วยในเรื่อง
+ ลดไขมันและคอเรสเตอรอลในร่างกาย
+ ป้องกันโรคหัวใจ และสารก่อเกิดโรคมะเร็ง
+ ต่อต้านอนุมูลอิสระที่กระตุ้นให้มีการก่อตัวของตะกอนไขมันที่ผนังหลอดเลือด
+ ช่วยชำระสารพิษในร่างกาย
+ ช่วยควบคุมความดันในเส้นเลือด
+ กลิ่นที่หอมช่วยผ่อนคลายจากภาวะความเครียดได้เป็นอย่างดี


[color=DarkOrchid]ชาผู่เอ๋อ (PUER TEA)
เป็น ที่กำลังเป็นที่นิยมที่สุดอยู่ในขณะนี้ คือ ชาผูเอ่อร์

ชาผู่เอ่อร์สด (puerh raw tea)คือใบชาใหญ่ของมณฑลยูนนานที่เมื่อเด็ดจากต้นแล้ว  จะทิ้งไว้ให้เกิดกระบวนการหมักใบชาตามธรรมชาติ ส่งผลให้ใบชามีสภาพเป็นกรดเล็กน้อย  แต่เมื่อเก็บไว้นานหลายปี ใบชาจะลดสภาพของความเป็นกรดลง  ชาผู่เอ่อร์สดหลังจากที่ชง ด้วยน้ำ ร้อนแล้วจะให้สีน้ำชาเป็นสีเขียวอ่อน คล้ายชาเขียว มีกลิ่นหอมเจือจาง แต่ถ้าแช่ใบชาไว้นาน น้ำชาจะมีรสชาติขมฝาดเล็กน้อย ชุ่มคอ ชาผู่เอ่อร์สดมีสรรพคุณช่วยกระตุ้นการทำงานของระบบประสาท เมื่อดื่มแล้วจะทำให้รู้สึกกระปรี้กระเปร่า มีชีวิตชีวามากยิ่งขึ้น

ราคาส่ง 150 บาท (บรรจุกล่องเหล็ก)
ชาผู่เอ่อร์สด (puerh raw tea)คือใบชาใหญ่ของมณฑลยูนนานที่เมื่อเด็ดจากต้นแล้ว  จะทิ้งไว้ให้เกิดกระบวนการหมักใบชาตามธรรมชาติ ส่งผลให้ใบชามีสภาพเป็นกรดเล็กน้อย  แต่เมื่อเก็บไว้นานหลายปี ใบชาจะลดสภาพของความเป็นกรดลง  ชาผู่เอ่อร์สดหลังจากที่ชง ด้วยน้ำ ร้อนแล้วจะให้สีน้ำชาเป็นสีเขียวอ่อน คล้ายชาเขียว มีกลิ่นหอมเจือจาง แต่ถ้าแช่ใบชาไว้นาน น้ำชาจะมีรสชาติขมฝาดเล็กน้อย ชุ่มคอ ชาผู่เอ่อร์สดมีสรรพคุณช่วยกระตุ้นการทำงานของระบบประสาท เมื่อดื่มแล้วจะทำให้รู้สึกกระปรี้กระเปร่า มีชีวิตชีวามากยิ่งขึ้น


 ชา หลากหลายชนิด บรรจุซองฟลอยด์สูญญากาศ 


ชาหอมหมื่นลี้ (Horm MoUn Lee Tea) 
ชาอู่หลงหอมหมื่นลี้ ความพิเศษของชา เราจะได้กลิ่นหอมของชาและกลิ่นหอมหวานอ่อนๆของดอกหมื่นลี้  ดื่มแล้วจะมีกลิ่นหอมอบอวนอยู่ในปาก เพิ่มรสชาติละมุน ในการจิบชา ดอกหอมหมื่นเป็นดอกไม้จิ๋วสีขาวที่ส่งกลิ่นหอมช่วงเช้ามืด การเก็บดอกหอมหมื่นลี้เก็บได้ปีละครั้งเท่านั้น 
-ลดคลอเรสเตอร์รลในเส้นเลือด
-ลดความดันโลหิตและความอ้วน
-ป้องกันโรคเบาหวาน
-ดับหระหาย ชุ่มคอ ชื่นใจ

ชาอู่หลงข้าวหอม 
ชาอู่หลงข้าวหอม
ชาอูหลงอบพร้อมใบข้าวหอม มีรสชาติที่กลมกล่อม และมีกลิ่นหอมอ่อนๆ คล้ายกลิ่นข้าวคั่ว
เหมาะกับผู้ที่ชอบชาที่มีกลิ่นหอมและไม่ชอบรสชาติที่เข้มจนเกินไป
สรรพคุณ
-กลิ่น หอมจะช่วยกระตุ้นให้ระบบประสาท และสมองแจ่มใส ร่างกายสามารถทำงานได้อย่างมีประสิทธิภาพ ลดไขมันและระดับคอเรสเตอรอลในเส้นเลือด ลดเบาหวาน ป้องกันโรคหัวใจและโรคมะเร็ง ป้องกันเซลล์สภาพดีแปรสภาพเป็นเซลล์มะเร็ง ช่วยยับยั้งการเจริญเติบโตของเซลล์มะเร็ง ช่วยขจัดสารพิษในร่างกาย ช่วยควบคุมความดันเลือด ป้องกันเชื้อแบคทีเรียในช่องปากสาเหตุของโรคฟันผุและกลิ่นปาก บำรุงสุขภาพ  และชะลอความชรา


ชาสี่ ฤดู (Four Season Tea) 
ป็นชาที่ผลิใบตามฤดูกาลสม่ำเสมอที่สุดตอนที่มีการพัฒนาพันธุ์ชา จึงได้ชื่อว่าชาสี่ฤดู คือมีความนิ่งทั้งสี่ฤดูนั้นเอง ลักษณะพันธุ์ชาชนิดผลิตได้น้อยในแต่ละปีรสชาติชาเข้ม ดื่มแล้วหอมกรุ่นอยู่ในปากนาน สักพักจะรู้สึกชุ่มคอ ความหอมจากธรรมชาตินี้หอมคล้ายๆ ดอกหอมหมื่นลี้ แต่ไม่มีดอกหมื่นลี้ผสม จึงเหมาะกับคนที่อยากดื่มชาหอมดอกไม้แต่ไม่มีดอกไม้ผสมจริง อีกทั้งยังได้รสเข้มสไตล์อูหลงอีกด้วย


ชาอู่หลงมะลิ (แบบใบม้วน) (Jasmine Tea) 
ชาเขียวมะลิ และ ชาอู่หลงมะลิ เป็นที่นิยมมากในหมู่ชาวต่างชาติ เนื่องเอกลักษณ์ที่โดดเด่นด้านกลิ่นที่หอมแบบไทยๆ เมื่อชงชาออกมาแล้ว น้ำชามีสีเหลืองทองใสอ่อนๆ หอมละมุน รสนุ่มชุ่มคอ
เรียกได้ว่า ชาที่มีความหอมคูณ 2 ที่ได้จาก ชาเขียวหรือชาอู่หลง และชาดอกมะลิ100% ครับ

ชาเขียวมะลิ และ ชาอู่หลงมะลิ มีส่วนช่วยในเรื่อง
+ ลดไขมันและคอเรสเตอรอลในร่างกาย
+ ป้องกันโรคหัวใจ และสารก่อเกิดโรคมะเร็ง
+ ต่อต้านอนุมูลอิสระที่กระตุ้นให้มีการก่อตัวของตะกอนไขมันที่ผนังหลอดเลือด
+ ช่วยชำระสารพิษในร่างกาย
+ ช่วยควบคุมความดันในเส้นเลือด
+ กลิ่นที่หอมช่วยผ่อนคลายจากภาวะความเครียดได้เป็นอย่างดี


ชาอูหลงเบอร์ 12 (Roanjy Oolong No .12) 
เป็นชาอย่างดีมีกลิ่นเเละรสชาติที่เข้ม ชุ่มคอ เหมาะสำหรับผู้ ที่ต้องสูดดมอากาศเป็นพิษอยู่เสมอ เช่น  ผู้ขับขี่รถจักรยานยนต์สัญจรไปมาเป็น ประจำควรล้างของเสียออกจากร่างกายด้วยการดื่มชาอู่หลง ชาอู่หลงจะช่วยลดอาการอ่อนเพลียได้อย่างดี สมัยก่อนชาววังในราชสำนักจีนนิยมดื่มชาอู่หลงชนิดนี้กันเป็นอย่างมาก 

-----------------------

ชาอูหลงเบอร์ 17 (Roanjy Oolong No .17) 
ชาอู่หลงก้านอ่อน เก็บจากยอดใบชาอู่หลงทำให้ ได้กลิ่นเเละรสชาติที่อ่อนนุ่ม ชุ่มคอ เหมาะสำหรับผู้ที่กำลังพักฟื้นร่างกายเเละต้องการดูเเลสุขภาพ   ชาอู่หลงก้านอ่อนจะช่วยดูเเลสุขภาพจากภายในสู่ภายนอก
สรรพคุณ :
          1.ชาอู่หลงก้านอ่อนมีสรรพคุณช่วยทำให้ร่างกายสดชื่น
          2.กระตุ้นความสามารถของสมองให้สดชื่นอยู่เสมอ ลดความอ้วน ลดไขมันและคอเรสเตอรอล 
          3.ช่วยในการดูเเลสุขภาพจากภายใน ป้องกันโรคหัวใจ และโรคมะเร็ง โดยการต่อต้านอนุมูลอิสระที่กระตุ้น ให้มีการก่อตัวของตะกอนไขมันที่ผนังหลอดเลือด  ช่วยควบคุมความดันเลือด


ชาอูหลงเบอร์ 24 (Roanjy Oolong No .24) 
ชาอู่หลงก้านอ่อน ซึ่งหายากมาก คัดอย่างดี  ชุ่มคอ เหมาะสำหรับผู้ที่กำลังพักฟื้นร่างกายเเละต้องการดูเเลสุขภาพ  
สรรพคุณ :
          1.ชาอู่หลงก้านอมีสรรพคุณช่วยทำให้ร่างกายสดชื่น
          2.กระตุ้นความสามารถของสมองให้สดชื่นอยู่เสมอ ลดความอ้วน ลดไขมันและคอเรสเตอรอล 
          3.ช่วยในการดูเเลสุขภาพจากภายใน ป้องกันโรคหัวใจ และโรคมะเร็ง โดยการต่อต้านอนุมูลอิสระที่กระตุ้น ให้มีการก่อตัวของตะกอนไขมันที่ผนังหลอดเลือด  ช่วยควบคุมความดันเลือด



ชาแดง 
ชาแดงหรือ ชาดำ ชาอูหลง (Red tea or Oolan
ช่วยร่างกายสดชื่นกระปรี้กระเปร่า และน่าจะลดความเครียด ความดันโลหิต ป้องกันหลอดเลือดตีบตัน ทำให้การไหลเวียนของโรคดีขึ้น ช่วยละลายไขมัน
(ทำเป็นชาเย็นได้คะ สามารถเติมน้ำตาล และนม ทำเป็นชาเย็นได้คะ



ชาอู่หลงโสมอัดเม็ด และ อู่หลงโสมใบม้วน 
ดื่มง่าย รสชาดหวาน ชุ่มคอ มีกลิ่มหอมของโสม
สำหรับผู้รักสุขภาพ ดูแลสุขภาพด้วยวิธีธรรมชาติ บำรุงโลหิต
บำรุงสมอง ต้านความเครียด ลดความอ่อนล้า อ่อนเพลีย
ปรับสมดุลร่างกาย

ส่ง 120 บาท 



ชาเขียว ... หอมพิเศษ 

ช่วยทำให้ร่างกายเผาผลาญพลังงานได้มาก ชุ่มคอ คอเลสเตอรอล ชาเขียวทำมาจากใบชาชนิดเดียวกับที่ใช้ทำชาดำ แต่การทำชาดำจะต้องผ่านการหมัก ส่วนชาเขียวทำจากใบชาตากแห้งเท่านั้น



ชาโออิชิ 
หอมชื่นใจ หอมชุ่มคอ คอเลสเตอรอล



ชาอู่หลงข้าวหอม
ชาอูหลงอบพร้อมใบข้าวหอม มีรสชาติที่กลมกล่อม และมีกลิ่นหอมอ่อนๆ คล้ายกลิ่นข้าวคั่ว 

เหมาะกับผู้ที่ชอบชาที่มีกลิ่นหอมและไม่ชอบรสชาติที่เข้มจนเกินไป
-กลิ่น หอมจะช่วยกระตุ้นให้ระบบประสาท และสมองแจ่มใส ร่างกายสามารถทำงานได้อย่างมีประสิทธิภาพ ลดไขมันและระดับคอเรสเตอรอลในเส้นเลือด ลดเบาหวาน 



[color=DarkOrchid]ชาอู่หลงเปปเปอร์มินต์ (ใบตรงธรรมชาติ) 
รสชาติหอมเย็นชื่นใจ เมื่อสูดดมแล้วจะช่วยแก้ปวดหัว เมารถ เมาเรือ และทำให้หลับง่าย
เหมาะผู้ที่ใช้สมองทำงานหนัก มีความเครียด  ดักสลายไขมัน


สมุนไพรอบตัว 
สมุนไพรอบตัว อบสมุนไพรเพื่อสุขภาพ อยู่ไฟหลังคลอดบุตร บำรุงผิวพรรณ ช่วยให้เลือดไหลเวียนดี  แก้ปวดเมื่อย ครั่นเนื้อครั่นตัว และคุณแม่หลังคลอด อยู่ไฟได้เองที่บ้าน ไม่ต้องยุ่งยาก สะดวกและง่าย อบประมาณ20-30 นาที เพื่อสุขภาพที่ดี อีกทั้งช่วยขับน้ำคาวปลา มดลูกแห้งและเข้าอู่เร็วขึ้น 

ผงชาเขียว และผงชาแดง  (แบบผง และซองชง)
ผงชาเขียว ผงชาแดง 
ทำชาเขียว ชาไข่มุก ชาเย็น ชาปั่น
เพียงแช่ในน้ำร้อน เติม นม น้ำตาลตามใจชอบ 
หรือชงตามสูตรต่างๆได้ตามใจชอบเลยคะ
ชื่นใจ ดับร้อน แก้กระหายได้
[URL=http://up.gunhotnews.com][/URL


กาชงชาแบบกด ไส้กรอง (แบบใส) ขนาด 500 ml. 
#กาชงชาแบบกด‬ ถอดล้างได้ มาตรฐานอย่างดี แบบหนา ใช้งานสะดวก ทำความสะอาดง่าย


ครีมขัดผิวโกลเด้น 4 สูตร ‪#‎ผงขัดผิวสดใส‬ #‎ครีมมะขาม‬โกเด้น ‪#‎ผงขัดผิวกาแฟ‬ ทะนาคา ‪ ‪#‎ผงขัดผิวถั่วเขียว‬ ทะนาคา 

ค44

----------


## beeboy007

ค5


แทนจำหน่าย เจียวกู่หลานตราโกเด้น , สมุนไพร3 รส +อื่นๆ (กลุ่มแม่บ้านเกษตรกรดอยจำปี จ.เชียงราย) 

**ร้านสุนไพร 3 รส สถานที่ผลิต
 ที่ตั้ง บ้านดอยจำปี อ.เชียงแสนจ.เชียงราย โทร 0895126434 

สาขา ระยอง
 **ร้านระยองโทร 0924198755
ที่ตั้ง ตรงข้ามเยื้องๆร้านวรรณ1


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย ระยอง
**สวนสมุนไพร จ.ระยอง(ร้านจัดจำหน่าย) 
ที่ตั้ง บ้านท่าด่าน ตำบลมาบข่า กิ่งอำเภอนิคมพัฒนา จังหวัดระยอง
**ในห้างโลตัส ระยอง ร้านคุณปลื้ม หน้าร้าน MK
**ในห้างโลตัส ระยอง  หน้าห้องน้ำ
**ตลาดวัดลุ่ม
**บิ๊กซีระยอง ชั้น2
**คุณฝน ต.บ้านเพ โทร 091-535-9223

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จันทบุรี
**ในห้างโลตัส จันทบุรี
ตัวแทนจำหน่าย ในตัวเมือง จ.เชียงราย
1.ร้านของโปรด ตรงข้าม ท่ารถเก่า
2.นันทวัน 1 สะพานแม่น้ำกก
3.นันทวัน 3 ก่อนถึงแยกแม่สรวย
4.ถนนคนเดินหน้าจวนผู้ว่า โทร 087-576-0575 (ขายวันเสาร์)
5.ร้านขายไข่ถูก (สันขี้เบ้า) ร้านขายไข่ถูก (สันขี้เบ้า) อยู่เยื้องคงการค้าศรีทรายมูล โทร 097-175-7102
6.ร้านธรรมชาติ  (ค่ายทหาร) โทร 0895545325
7.ร้านสมุนไพร (บ้านดู่)โทร 0895545325
8. สหกรณ์ (เกลียวทิพย์ นางแล) โทร 0895545325

 ตัวแทนจำหน่าย อ.เชียงของ จ.เชียงราย
1.ร้านกรีนเซนเตอร์ โทร.080-1346656
2.ร้านเลมอน  โทร 0884393935

 ตัวแทนจำหน่าย อ.พาน จ.เชียงราย
1.คุณ ธนพร บ.ล้ำลัด โทร 0871925140 , 0822518914


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย อ.เชียงแสน
1. ร้าน กาญจณา ตรงข้าม ธ.กรุงไทย
2. ร้านขายของฝาก ติดแม่น้ำโขง
3. สหกรณ์และการเกษตรเชียงแสนจำกัด (ตั้งที่ ป่าสักน้อย)

 ตัวแทนจำหน่าย อ.แม่สาย
1.ร้าน OTOP (โลตัสแม่สาย) โทร 0895545325


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย กทม.
1.คุณโด้ โทร 096-332-2733  แยกผังเมือง,พระราม9
2.ร้านกาแฟล้อลิ้มเฮง โทร 091-005-9639
   ที่ตั้งตรอกบ้านดอกไม้3 แขวงบ้านบาตร เขตป้อม    ปราบฯ กทม
3.ร้านเพชรทอง อยู่ตรงข้ามศาลาว่าการกรุงเทพมหานคร  เสาชิงช้า ใกล้ใกล้กับร้านมนต์นมสด โทร 081-925-6999 , 02-622-0642
4.นิคมอุตสาหกรรมลาดกระบัง  โทร 091-005-9639

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย สมุุทรปราการ
1.ร้านพงศพัศ211  นิรันดร์วิลล์10  14/211 ต.บางโฉลง   อ.บางพลี จ.สมุทรปราการ 10540  โทร. 081- 1071665

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย นนทบุรี
1.ร้าน วิบิวตี้ชาลอน โทร 086-880124
ที่ตั้งอยู่หลังโลตัส ตรงข้ามวัดสำโรง ทางเข้า ม.ภาณุรังษี อ.บางกรวย จ.นนทบุรี

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย อยุธยา
1. ร้านชาเจียวกู่หลาน โทร 086-424-2328
    ที่ตั้ง พุทธอุทยานมหาราชหลวงปู่ทวดองค์ใหญ่
2.ร้านขายต้นไม้ โทร 089-010-1009
  ที่ตั้ง ต.ลำไทร ถ.โรจน์ฝั่งขวา อ.วังน้อย จ.อยธยา

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย เชียงใหม่
1.ศูนย์ส่งเสริมสุขภาพไทยกวาซา ต.ช้างเผือก จ.เชียงใหม่ โทร 0805706404

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย ชลบุรี
k.วิภา ต.ศรีราชา อ.ศรีราชา โทร 0620235808


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย นครราชสีมา
**ปั๊มน้ำมันบางจาก แยกหนองไผ่ล้อม โทร 044 342651,044275687-8
ที่ตั้ง 175/1 ถ. พิบูรณ์ละเอียด ต.ในเมือง อ.เมือง จ.นครราชสีมา

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จ.ประจวบคีรีขันธ์
(ศูนย์จัดจำหน่าย) แวะชมกันได้คะ
 โทร 087 171 3030 ศูนย์โอทอปหัวหิน
 โทร 087 171 4774 ศูนย์โอทอปปราณบุรี

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จ.พะเยา
 ร้านนก อยุ่หน้าท 6 โทร 083-568-430
ท่ารถในตัวจังหวัดพระเยา

ตัวแทน จ.เพชรบูรณ์
คลังยาแม่กิมไล้
ต.นาเฉลียง อ.หนองไผ่ จ.เพชรบูรณ์ โทร.0882571706

ตัวแทน จ.ลำปาง

ร้านข้าวแกง เมืองตรัง บ้านข่อย โทร  082-388-5527
ต.บ้านร้อง อ.งาว จ.ลำปาง 


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย สระบุรี
ห้างหุ้นส่วนจำกัด สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
ต.ทับกวาง อ.แก่งคอย จ.สระบุรี 18260
โทร 0866454456

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย นราธิวาส
ร้านสถานีสุขภาพ
ถ.ระแงะมรรคา ต.ตันหยงมัส
อ.ระแงะ จ.นราธิวาส
์โทร 0828336772


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย สุรินทร์
สนใจติดต่อ คุณ 085 7587915 / คุณ ร้ตน์

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จ.สกลนคร (ท่าแร่)
ร้านจุงเบยโฟโตแล๊ป ท่าแร่ โทร 0878302467
อยู่ถนนข้างโรงเรียนท่าแร่วิทยาคมแผนกประถม คะ 

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จ.อุดร 
ศูนย์วัฒนธรรมไทยจีน อุดร
ตรงศาลเจ้าเนตรมิตร ตลาดหนองบัว โทร 085 0102404 

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จ.ตราด ต. เกาะช้าง
 ร้านขายยาดรักสโตร์  โทร 0836765822

 ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จ.ปราจีนบุรี
ร้านเฟิร์ซบิวตี้
หมู่บ้านแสนสุขธานี ซอย 10
ต.หนองกี่ อ.กบินทร์บุรี จ.ปราจีนบุรี
โทร 081 7826671

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จ.อุบลราชธานี
ร้านสมุนไพรชลิตโอสถ
403/8 หมู่ 11 ถ.คลังอาวุธ 
ต.ขามใหญ่ อ.เมือง 
จ.อุบลราชธานี 34000
โทร 081-2883308,  091-852044

----------


## beeboy007

ค5


ชาอู่หลงโสม
ดื่มง่าย รสชาดหวาน ชุ่มคอ มีกลิ่มหอมของโสม
สำหรับผู้รักสุขภาพ ดูแลสุขภาพด้วยวิธีธรรมชาติ บำรุงโลหิต
บำรุงสมอง ต้านความเครียด ลดความอ่อนล้า อ่อนเพลีย
ปรับสมดุลร่างกาย

ส่ง 120 บาท 
  
 


ชุดกาน้ำชาเซรามิก ชุด 11 ชิ้น
ชุดน้ำชาบรรจุในกล่องผ้าไหม 
ลวดลายปราณีตสวยงาม เหมาะสำหรับมอบเป็นของขวัญให้ผู้หลักผู้ใหญ่ ในโอกาสพิเศษต่างๆ หรือใช้สำหรับรับรองแขกที่้บ้าน และยังล้างทำความสะอาดง่าย

    
   


แทนจำหน่าย เจียวกู่หลานตราโกเด้น , สมุนไพร3 รส +อื่นๆ (กลุ่มแม่บ้านเกษตรกรดอยจำปี จ.เชียงราย) [/center]

**ร้านสุนไพร 3 รส สถานที่ผลิต
 ที่ตั้ง บ้านดอยจำปี อ.เชียงแสนจ.เชียงราย โทร 0895126434 

สาขา ระยอง
 **ร้านระยองโทร 0924198755
ที่ตั้ง ตรงข้ามเยื้องๆร้านวรรณ1


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย ระยอง
**สวนสมุนไพร จ.ระยอง(ร้านจัดจำหน่าย) 
ที่ตั้ง บ้านท่าด่าน ตำบลมาบข่า กิ่งอำเภอนิคมพัฒนา จังหวัดระยอง
**ในห้างโลตัส ระยอง ร้านคุณปลื้ม หน้าร้าน MK
**ในห้างโลตัส ระยอง  หน้าห้องน้ำ
**ตลาดวัดลุ่ม
**บิ๊กซีระยอง ชั้น2

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จันทบุรี
**ในห้างโลตัส จันทบุรี

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย ในตัวเมือง จ.เชียงราย
1.ร้านของโปรด ตรงข้าม ท่ารถเก่า
2.นันทวัน 1 สะพานแม่น้ำกก
3.นันทวัน 2 ทางเข้าสนามบิน
4.นันทวัน 3 ก่อนถึงแยกแม่สรวย
5.ถนนคนเดินหน้าจวนผู้ว่า โทร 087-576-0575 (ขายวันเสาร์)
6.ร้านขายไข่ถูก (สันขี้เบ้า) ร้านขายไข่ถูก (สันขี้เบ้า) อยู่เยื้องคงการค้าศรีทรายมูล โทร 097-175-7102
7.ร้านธรรมชาติ  (ค่ายทหาร) โทร 0895545325
8.ร้านสมุนไพไร (บ้านดู่)โทร 0895545325
9. สหกรณ์ (เกลียวทิพย์ นางแล) โทร 0895545325


 ตัวแทนจำหน่าย อ.เชียงของ จ.เชียงราย
1.ร้านกรีนเซนเตอร์ โทร.080-1346656
2.ร้านเลมอน  โทร 0884393935

 ตัวแทนจำหน่าย อ.พาน จ.เชียงราย
1.คุณ ธนพร บ.ล้ำลัด โทร 0871925140 , 0822518914


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย อ.เชียงแสน
1. ร้าน กาญจณา ตรงข้าม ธ.กรุงไทย
2. ร้านขายของฝาก ติดแม่น้ำโขง
3. สหกรณ์และการเกษตรเชียงแสนจำกัด (ตั้งที่ ป่าสักน้อย)


 ตัวแทนจำหน่าย อ.แม่สาย
1.ร้าน OTOP (โลตัสแม่สาย) โทร 0895545325


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย กทม.
1.คุณโด้ โทร 096-332-2733  แยกผังเมือง,พระราม9
2.ร้านกาแฟล้อลิ้มเฮง โทร 091-005-9639
   ที่ตั้งตรอกบ้านดอกไม้3 แขวงบ้านบาตร เขตป้อม    ปราบฯ กทม
3.ร้านเพชรทอง อยู่ตรงข้ามศาลาว่าการกรุงเทพมหานคร  เสาชิงช้า ใกล้ใกล้กับร้านมนต์นมสด โทร 081-925-6999 , 02-622-0642
4.นิคมอุตสาหกรรมลาดกระบัง  โทร 091-005-9639

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย สมุุทรปราการ
1.ร้านพงศพัศ211  นิรันดร์วิลล์10  14/211 ต.บางโฉลง   อ.บางพลี จ.สมุทรปราการ 10540  โทร. 081- 1071665

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย นนทบุรี
1.ร้าน วิบิวตี้ชาลอน โทร 086-880124
ที่ตั้งอยู่หลังโลตัส ตรงข้ามวัดสำโรง ทางเข้า ม.ภาณุรังษี อ.บางกรวย จ.นนทบุรี

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย อยุธยา
1. ร้านชาเจียวกู่หลาน โทร 086-424-2328
    ที่ตั้ง พุทธอุทยานมหาราชหลวงปู่ทวดองค์ใหญ่
2.ร้านขายต้นไม้ โทร 089-010-1009
  ที่ตั้ง ต.ลำไทร ถ.โรจน์ฝั่งขวา อ.วังน้อย จ.อยธยา

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย เชียงใหม่
1.ศูนย์ส่งเสริมสุขภาพไทยกวาซา ต.ช้างเผือก จ.เชียงใหม่ โทร 0805706404

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย ชลบุรี
k.วิภา ต.ศรีราชา อ.ศรีราชา โทร 0620235808


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย นครราชสีมา
**ปั๊มน้ำมันบางจาก แยกหนองไผ่ล้อม โทร 044 342651,044275687-8
ที่ตั้ง 175/1 ถ. พิบูรณ์ละเอียด ต.ในเมือง อ.เมือง จ.นครราชสีมา

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จ.ประจวบคีรีขันธ์
(ศูนย์จัดจำหน่าย) แวะชมกันได้คะ
 โทร 087 171 3030 ศูนย์โอทอปหัวหิน
 โทร 087 171 4774 ศูนย์โอทอปปราณบุรี

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย จ.พะเยา
 ร้านนก อยุ่หน้าท 6 โทร 083-568-430
ท่ารถในตัวจังหวัดพระเยา

ตัวแทน จ.เพชรบูรณ์
คลังยาแม่กิมไล้
ต.นาเฉลียง อ.หนองไผ่ จ.เพชรบูรณ์ โทร.0882571706

ตัวแทน จ.ลำปาง

ร้านข้าวแกง เมืองตรัง บ้านข่อย โทร  082-388-5527
ต.บ้านร้อง อ.งาว จ.ลำปาง 


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย สระบุรี
ห้างหุ้นส่วนจำกัด สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
ต.ทับกวาง อ.แก่งคอย จ.สระบุรี 18260
โทร 0866454456

ตัวแทนจำหน่าย นราธิวาส
ร้านสถานีสุขภาพ
ถ.ระแงะมรรคา ต.ตันหยงมัส
อ.ระแงะ จ.นราธิวาส
์โทร 0828336772


ตัวแทนจำหน่าย สุรินทร์
สนใจติดต่อ คุณ 085 7587915 / คุณ ร้ตน์

 


เราใส่ใจในการปลูก คัดสรรสมุนไพรเกรดดี พิถีพิถันในการอบ เพื่อให้ได้สมุนไพรเพื่อสุขภาพที่ดีที่สุด สนใจติดต่อสอบถามได้จ้า :
โทร ::   092-419-8755  (ผึ้ง)   
Line ID ::    kaikar888   

        


ดูแลผิว หนาวนี้กับผงขัดผิวทะนาคะ +ครีมมะขามช่วยดูแลผิว ตัฃ้อนรับหนาวนี้คะ สนใจคลิ๊ก www.herbal-3.com ....



วันนี้ เรา คัด เจียวกู่หลาน  .... เอาเฉพาะส่วนใบและยอด เพื่อทำการอบ รับรองเจียวกู่หลานของเราอบ ใ ห ม่ ๆ ทุ ก วั น ค ะ  ไม่มีตกค้าง ของไทยแท้ สะอาดไม่หืน ไม่มีฝุ่น 

สนใจติดต่อสอบถามได้จ้า :

โทร ::  089-5126434 (สดใส)   หรือ 092 419 8755

Line ID ::    kaikar888  

เว็บไซค์    www.herbal-3.com

Facebook ::   www.facebook.com/otaro.fujima 

  ^__^ สนใจสามารถสินค้าได้ตลอดคะ    
  

 ขายส่ง/ปลีก สมุนไพรอบแห้งทุกชนิด หญ้าหวาน มะตูม ปอกะบิด เขียวกู่หลาน คำฝอย ราก 30 ใบเตย ตะไคร้ ใบหม่อน รางจืด เห็ดหลินจือ ชาอู่หลง ชาเขียว ชามะลิ พุทราจีน หญ้าปักกิ่ง กระเจี๊ยบ ชากุหลาบ ชาดอกเก๊กฮวย   
   

ค55


แผนที่ร้านคะ 

[color=red][size=5]ลูกค้าซื้อสมุนไพรเจียวกู่หลานกับตัวแทน ของทางร้าน แต่กับพบว่าตัวแทนบางราย เอาสินค้าของเจ้าอื่นมาขาย ลูกค้าสังเกตุที่รสชาติ มีฝุ่นปน ทานแล้วไม่ชุ่มคอ มีกลิ่นเหม็น ขอบคุณที่ส่งรูปภาพมาให้ทางร้านดู ... ขอขอบคุณลูกค้าที่ติดใจในรสชาติของทางเรา เราจะรักษาคุณภาพสินค้าได้ดีตลอดไปคะ แนะนำ ลูกค้าสังเกตุที่สติกเกอร์ฉลากสินค้า และ อย. หรือ มีข้อสงสัยสอบถามได้ที่ 0895126434 ขอ ขอบคุณลูกค้าที่ให้ความไว้วางใจคะ เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>www.herbal-3.com  หรือ www.herbal3tea.lnwshop.com[color=blue]  กลุ่มแม่บ้านเกษตรกรบ้านดอยจำปี จ.เชียงราย ผลิตและแปรรูปส่งตรงถึงผู้บริโภค ขายปลีก/ส่ง   


 

ประโยชน์ของการดื่มชานั้นมีมากจริง ๆ ค่ะ เราเลยอยากจะชวนคนรักสุขภาพอย่างคุณมาทำการดื่มชาเพื่อสุขภาพกันค่ะ 
เอ...แต่คุณรู้หรือไม่ว่า การดื่มชาเพื่อสุขภาพ นั้นชนิดไหนเหมาะกับเราน๊า...อืม...สำหรับ ปัญหานี้เรามีคำตอบมากบอกด้วยค่ะ เพราะ การดื่มชาเพื่อสุขภาพ นั้นนอกจากจะทำให้ร่างกายสดชื่นแล้วการดื่มชาเพื่อสุขภาพยังช่วยให้ห่างไกล โรคภัยไข้เจ็บได้อีกด้วยค่ะ ไม่น่าเชื่อเลยใช่ไหมล่ะค่ะว่าการดื่มชาเพื่อสุขภาพจะช่วยอไรได้มากขนาดนี้ และไม่เพียงเท่านั้นการดื่มชาหรือการจิบชานั้นยังถือเป็นศาสตร์และศิลปะอีก ด้วยค่ะ นั้นเรามาดูการดื่มชาเพื่อสุขภาพ "ชนิดไหนเหมาะกับเราน๊า.. กันดีกว่าค่ะ

- คนทำงานแบบใช้สมอง ซีเรียสเครียดทั้งวัน หรือนักเรียน นักศึกษาที่อ่านตำรับตำราจนดึกดื่น ควรดื่ม"ชามะลิ"- ผู้ที่ในแต่ละวันนั่งตัวติดกับเก้าอี้ ไม่ค่อยขยับเขยื้อนกายไปไหน ทั้งไม่ชอบออกกำลังกายด้วย ต้อง"ชาเขียว" หรือ "ชาดอกไม้"
- ผู้ที่ชอบดื่มสุรา เครื่องดื่มมึนเมา ควรดื่ม "ชาเขียว"
- คนท้องผูก ปลดทุกข์แต่ละครั้งช่างทุกข์ทรมานเหลือเกินเหมาะกับ "ชาผสมน้ำผึ้ง"
- คนมีระดับคอเลสเตอรอลสูง ไขมันในเลือดสูง ต้องดื่ม "ชาอูหลง" หรือ "ชาเขียว"




-----------------------



ขึ้นตอนการผลิต



ขั้นตอนการทำ สมุนไพร 3 รส (แบบหวานคะ)



ขั้นตอนการเตรียมขิงอบน้ำผิ้ง 



เชิญแวะชมสินค้าคะ
   


คุณสมบัติเพิ่มเติม เจียวกู่หลานคะ.............
http://whygiffarine-mongky.blogspot....jiaogulan.html


จัดส่งทุกวันคะ สนใจสอบถามได้เลยจ้า [/center]
  


เจียวกู่หลาน, เบญจขันธ์, ปัญจขันธ์, ขายเจียวกู่หลาน, จำหน่ายเจียวกู่หลาน, ราคาเจียวกู่หลาน, ซื้อเจียวกู่หลาน, ขายส่งเจียวกู่หลาน, ร้านขายเจียวกู่หลาน, ที่ไหนขายเจียวกู่หลาน, ชาเจียวกู่หลัน,เจียวกู่หลานขายถูก,เจียวกู่หลานขายส่ง,เจียวกู่หลานคัดพิเศษ,เจียวกู่หลานเกรดA,เจียวกู่หลานชนิดหอม >>> เว็บนี้เลยคะ  www.herbal-3.com
ค55


ต้นไม้มิ่งมงคล หรือ ต้นไม้เงิน +ต้นไม้ทอง +ต้นไม้มรกต ราคาถูก 

**ต้นไม้โชคลาภ เงินทองไหลมาเทมา เสริมโชคลาภบารมี  เงินทองราบรื่น การงานคลองตัว ประสบความสำเร็จ

**ต้นไม้มรกต ให้ความร่มรื่น ร่มเย็น ชีวิตการงานผ่านอุปสรรค ประสบความสำเร็จ (สินค้าจำหน่วยเป็นคู่คะ)

เหมาะวางบนโต๊ะทำงาน บ้านเรือนเป็น งานประดิษฐ์ สินค้าทำมือคะ งานประณีต แต่ ราคาถูก เหมาะที่จะใช้เป็น ของ ขวัญมงคล ของขวัญขึ้นบ้านใหม่ ของขวัญปีใหม่ ของขวัญวันเกิด ของขวัญสำหรับผู้ใหญ่ ของขวัญสำหรับเจ้านาย หรือตั้งสักการะสิ่งศักดิ์สิทธิ์ เสริมสิริมงคล

เลือกต้นได้คะ มีต่้นเงิน + ต้นทอง + ต้นไม้มรกต 
**เป็นงานสั่งทำคะ สนใจโทรสอบถามได้ที่เบอร์  0944587693 

ราคา 690 **ไม่รวมค่าจัดส่งนะคะ

----------


## beeboy007

RH99957275 th k.กลมไชย
RH99957284 th k.ธนากร
RH99957298 th k.นพเก้า
RH99957307 th k.ณัฐพล
EL674449861th k.บ.เอ็น วาย
EK851467377 th k.สุมนฑา
PB378594539 th k.วิไลรัตน์
ขอบคุณคะ

เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com  <<< ..  .อุปกรณ์มือถือราคาถูก,เคสแบตสำรอง,บรูธูทราคาถูก,แบตสำรอง
เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.herbal-3.com  <<< ..  .สมุนไพร เจียวกู่หลานราคาถูก,คัดพิเศษเกรดA (แบบใบ + ซองชง + แค๊บซูน) + รางจืด +หญ้าหวาน+ใบหม่อน +ชาเขียว + ชามะลิ +ชาแดง + เห็ดหลินจือ + ชา 3 ยอด +ปอกะบิด + ดอกอัญชัน +ชาอู่หลง + รากสามสิบ + ขิงอบน้ำผึ้ง ผงขัดผิว สดใส + ครีมมะขามขัดผิว และอื่นๆๆ

EL249192363 th k.จุฑาทิพย์
PA600840355 th k.นิยม
EK083787265 th k.อรุณรัตน์
PB398600089 th k.ทัศนีย์
PB398600092 th k.ไอรินลดา
ขอบคุณคะ


**เรียน ลูกค้า ที่น่ารักทุกท่านคะ รบกวนหลังโอนเงินแล้วเมลแจ้งที่ be_gin@live.com หรือโทรแจ้ง 089 0142015 (ไก่) +line +Whatsapp + สั่งซื้อทาง  http://be-gin.lnwshop.com/ เว็บร้านได้คะ  เราจะได้รีบจัดส่งให้จะ จะได้ไม่พลาด การจัดส่งคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EL126438635 th k.กรรรถพณ
EL126438644 th k.ราตรี
EL126438729 th k.จักรริน
PB398594732 th k.กชกร
---------
EL674572537 th k.วรพันธ์
EL674572804 th k.วุฒิชัย
EL674572818 th k.สุวิชาดา
EL674572821 th k.ประสิทธิ์
ขอบคุณคะ


เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com  <<< ..  .อุปกรณ์มือถือราคาถูก,เคสแบตสำรอง,บรูธูทราคาถูก,แบตสำรอง
เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.herbal-3.com  <<< ..  .สมุนไพร เจียวกู่หลานราคาถูก,คัดพิเศษเกรดA (แบบใบ + ซองชง + แค๊บซูน) + รางจืด +หญ้าหวาน+ใบหม่อน +ชาเขียว + ชามะลิ +ชาแดง + เห็ดหลินจือ + ชา 3 ยอด +ปอกะบิด + ดอกอัญชัน +ชาอู่หลง + รากสามสิบ + ขิงอบน้ำผึ้ง ผงขัดผิว สดใส + ครีมมะขามขัดผิว และอื่นๆๆ


ขอบคุณคะ[/size][/color]
EL674584946 th k.รุจิรา
RH999998434 th k.วรินทร์
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EL372699537 th k.พนารัตน์
EL372699545 th k.ขวัญใจ
ขอบคุณคะ

PB531430366 th k.นก
RI071769278 th k.เยาวรัตน์
RI071769281 th k.สนั่น
RI071769295 th k.ดุจธิดา
RI071769304 th k.ประสพสุข
EL711460130 th k.วิจิตรตรา
EL711460143 th k.สุวิชาดา
ขอบคุณคะ


------
EL711486517 th k.กิ่งกาญจน์
EL711486525 th k.สุทธิพงษ์
RI071742085 th k.ศลิพงษ์
RI071742099 th k.วัลย์ลดา
RI071742108 th k.สนั่น
ขอบคุณคะ

โปรโมชั่นใหม่ ...!! ถูกและดี  อุปกรณ์มือถือ + แบตสำรองพกพา + เคสแบต *มีมากมายให้เลือกคะ
 เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com

----------


## beeboy007

PB390601742 th k.นัด
PB390601756 th k.ธีรยุทธ
EL126463272 th k.บัวไล
PB390601331 th k.กชกร
PB390601345 th k.ฐกร
PB390601359 th k.เศรษฐรัฐ
EL126467597 th k.ขวํญชัย
PB696112577 th k.ศิริลักษณ์
EL126472583 th k.ดวงพร
EL126472597 th k.ศรีโสภิต
PB696112719 th k.กชกร
PB696112722 th k.เอนก
PB696112930 th k.หนึ่งฤทัย
EL126474607 th k.รจนา
EL126473385 th k.ราตรี
EL126473995 th k.ขวัญใจ
PB696112767 th k.น้อง
RI071770608 th k.พ่องพรรณ
RI071770611 th k.สมยงค์
ขอบคุณคะ



 เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com  <<<  ..  .อุปกรณ์มือถือราคาถูก
 เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.herbal-3.com  <<<  ..  .สมุนไพร เจียวกู่หลานคัดพิเศษเกรดA และอื่นๆ ราคาถูก จัดส่งทุกวันคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EN6562101082 th k.แม่ชีชัญญา
PB3908603139 th k.ราตรี
PA600843895 th k.จรัญ
PA600843895 th k.ศักดิ์ดา
PA600843895 th k.ศิริญาดา
PA600843921 th k.กนกวรรณ
PA600843935 th k.กนกวรรณ (กล่อง2)
----------
EL249517025 th k.สุจิรา
EL249517039 th k.สุดารัตน์
PA600843816 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PA600843820 th k.วิไลรัตน์ (กล่อง2)
EL249516492 th k.คาเมราตา
-------------
EN656216112 th k.ศรัณย์พร
EN656210871 th k.ราตรี
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EN6562101082 th k.แม่ชีชัญญา
PB3908603139 th k.ราตรี
PA600843895 th k.จรัญ
PA600843895 th k.ศักดิ์ดา
PA600843895 th k.ศิริญาดา
PA600843921 th k.กนกวรรณ
PA600843935 th k.กนกวรรณ (กล่อง2)
----------
EL249517025 th k.สุจิรา
EL249517039 th k.สุดารัตน์
PA600843816 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PA600843820 th k.วิไลรัตน์ (กล่อง2)
EL249516492 th k.คาเมราตา
-------------
EN656216112 th k.ศรัณย์พร
EN656210871 th k.ราตรี
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EN171446859 th k.รุ่งรัตน์
EN171446862 th k.พัฑฒิดา
PA600848606 th k.ณํฐหทัย
EL939344973 th k.สิทธิชัย
EL939344960 th k.พนิดา
EL939343584 th k.สมพิศ
PA600848610 th k.เหมย
EL939344987 th k.ราตรี
ขอบคุณคะ

EN827949087 th k.ณัฎฐนันท์
RI742161643 th k.อุดมศิลป
RI742161630 th k.อรชิน
Ri742161612 th k.จุฑามาศ
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EN172887565 th k.พีระพัฒน์
EN172887574 th k.ศักดิ์ชิตชัย
EN172887588 th k.กชกร
EL944679820 th k.ปราจีน
---------
RI742178405 th k.ปิยภรณ์
RI742178414 th k.ศธร
ขอบคุณคะ


- สินค้าลง เพิ่มสินค้าใหม่เข้ามาเรื่อยๆๆ  เข้าดูในเว็บร้านได้เลยคะ
- ติดต่อสอบถาม  + Whatsapp + line(โค้ด ตามรุปด้านบนได้เลยคะ) : 089 014 2015 
>>>  www.begin007.com  <<<<< หรือ >>> สมุนไพร  www.herbal-3.com  ลดสุดๆๆ แวะชมก่อนจ้า:

----------


## beeboy007

EN172887565 th k.พีระพัฒน์
EN172887574 th k.ศักดิ์ชิตชัย
EN172887588 th k.กชกร
EL944679820 th k.ปราจีน
---------
RI742178405 th k.ปิยภรณ์
RI742178414 th k.ศธร
ขอบคุณคะ


- สินค้าลง เพิ่มสินค้าใหม่เข้ามาเรื่อยๆๆ  เข้าดูในเว็บร้านได้เลยคะ
- ติดต่อสอบถาม  + Whatsapp + line(โค้ด ตามรุปด้านบนได้เลยคะ) : 089 014 2015 
>>>  www.begin007.com  <<<<< หรือ >>> สมุนไพร  www.herbal-3.com  ลดสุดๆๆ แวะชมก่อนจ้า:

----------


## beeboy007

PB718148200 th k.สายทอง
RJ335774485 th k.วิชุดา
RJ335774494 th k.อุทิพย์
RJ335774503 th k.ไพเราะ
PB718148213 th k.เอนก
EN641697857 th k.อนงค์
PB696131633 th k.รุ่งทิพย์
ขอบคุณคะ
-------------------
EN385304153 th k.บรรเทา
RH743281673 th k.นิพนธ์
PA600853115 th k.กิติศักดิ์
PA600853098 th k.รจนา
PA600853107 th k.ขวัญใจ
PA600853138 th k.กชกร
PA600853124 th k.พัชรี
PA600853040 th k.มัIทนา
ขอบคุณคะ
EN641697772 th k.สมจิต
EN641697786h k.สุดารัตน์
RJ335774463 th k.นัทธมน
PB718148487 th k.หมู
ขอบคุณคะ

[color=blue][size=5]เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>> www.herbal3tea.lnwshop.com  กลุ่มแม่บ้านเกษตรกรบ้านดอยจำปี จ.เชียงราย ผลิตและแปรรูปส่งตรงถึงผู้บริโภค ขายปลีก/ส่ง 
❤ สมุนไพร ของเราผลิตใหม่สดทุกวัน ส่งตรงถึงผู้ บริโภค ไม่มีค้างสต๊อกคะ  เรา มีสมุนไพรหลายหลายรายการให้เลือก ,#เจียวกู่หลาน  ตามฤดูกาล ขายปลีก / ส่ง เน้นคุณภาพ การคัดสรรสมุนไพรชั้นเยี่ยมคะ  ราคาถูก 80 บาท แบบ  ,#เจียวกู่หลานคัดพิเศษเกรดA+ #สมุนไพร 3 รส  (ข่า,ตะไคร้,ใบเตย ) มีที่เดียวแห่งเดียวในประเทศไทย +#ปอกะบิด ,#เห็ดหลินจือ ,#ราก30 ,#หญ้าหวาน ,#ใบหม่อน ,#ชาอู่หลง  ,#เปปเปอร์มินต์ ,#คำฝอย ,#มะตูม ,#ชาอู่หลงมะลิ ,#ชากุหลาบ ,#รางจืด ,#ดอกอัญชัน ,#กระเจี๊ยบ ,#ขิงอบน้ำผึ้ง ,#ผงขัดผิว ,#ครีมมะขามขัดผิว ,#ขายส่งเจียวกู่หลานราคาถูก และสมุนไพรอื่นๆ อีกมากมาย ❤

----------


## beeboy007

PA 600853393 th k.ครัวสุโขทัย
RH 743282033 th k.สุภาณี
EN 385305573 th k.อนงค์นาถ
EN 385305587 th k.หนูออน
RH 743282047 th k.ชูติเดช
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

RJ335774534 th k.จิรพันธ์
RJ335774605 th k.จิระพัฒน์
RJ335774565 th k.ชูติเดช
RJ335774551 th k.สุวภัทร
PB718148258 th k. ปลาดาว
--------
EN641697830 th k.ณรงค์
EN641697843 th k.กชกร
EN641697888 th k.จักราวุธ
--------
PB718148261 th k.จันทร์เพ็ญ
PB718148275 th k.กนกวรรณ
PB718148289 th k.กนกวรรณ
RJ335774579 th k.ภวภาวัน
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

สินค้าลงเพิ่ม พร้อมจัดส่ง สนใจแวะสอบถามได้ตลอดคะ 089 0142015 ไก่คะ



RH743283263 th k.ปิยะณัฐ
RH743283277 th k.อาณัติ
EN385313186 th k.ธัญชรินทร์
EN385313190 th k.ชัยธัช
EN385313212 th k.อาทิตย์
RH743283285 th k.ซาวารี
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

สินค้าลงเพิ่ม พร้อมจัดส่ง สนใจแวะสอบถามได้ตลอดคะ 089 0142015 ไก่คะ



RH743283263 th k.ปิยะณัฐ
RH743283277 th k.อาณัติ
EN385313186 th k.ธัญชรินทร์
EN385313190 th k.ชัยธัช
EN385313212 th k.อาทิตย์
RH743283285 th k.ซาวารี
ขอบคุณคะ


-------------
 เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com  <<<  ..  .อุปกรณ์มือถือราคาถูก
 เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.herbal-3.com  <<<  ..  .สมุนไพร เจียวกู่หลานคัดพิเศษเกรดA และอื่นๆ ราคาถูก จัดส่งทุกวันคะ

----------


## beeboy007

RH743283263 th k.ปิยะณัฐ
RH743283277 th k.อาณัติ
EN385313186 th k.ธัญชรินทร์
EN385313190 th k.ชัยธัช
EN385313212 th k.อาทิตย์
RH743283285 th k.ซาวารี
ขอบคุณคะ

PA600854235 th k.วิไรรัตน์ กล่อง1 (50ห่อ)
PA600854221 th k.วิไรรัตน์ กล่อง2 (50ห่อ)
EN385313946 th k.tanaruk
RH743283498 th k.สมลักษณ์
RI127266849 th k.รัชดาพร
ขอบคุณคะ

- สินค้าลง เพิ่มสินค้าใหม่เข้ามาเรื่อยๆๆ  เข้าดูในเว็บร้านได้เลยคะ
- ติดต่อสอบถาม  + Whatsapp + line(โค้ด ตามรุปด้านบนได้เลยคะ) : 089 014 2015 
>>>  www.begin007.com  <<<<< หรือ >>> สมุนไพร  www.herbal-3.com  ลดสุดๆๆ แวะชมก่อนจ้า:

----------


## beeboy007

EN385326975 th k. สายพิน
RH743285587 th k.เอกรินทร์
RH743285595 th k.ธํญญารัตน์
EN385326967 th k.ดวงพร
EN385325051 th k.เอกสิทธิ์
RH743285423 th k.เพิ่มชัย
PA600855315 th k.ปภิญญพันธ์
RH743285437 th k.RICKY
PA600855329 th k.ลดาวัลย์
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EN385326975 th k. สายพิน
RH743285587 th k.เอกรินทร์
RH743285595 th k.ธํญญารัตน์
EN385326967 th k.ดวงพร
EN385325051 th k.เอกสิทธิ์
RH743285423 th k.เพิ่มชัย
PA600855315 th k.ปภิญญพันธ์
RH743285437 th k.RICKY
PA600855329 th k.ลดาวัลย์
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

PB831433978 th k.อำนาจ
EN517503725 th k.อิศรา
RI668561328 th k.สุทัศน์
RI668561331 th k.พรกรัญย์
RI668561345 th k.ปรตา
EN619575630 th k.เสกสิทธิ์
EN619564098 th k.นันท์นภัส
ขอบคุณคะ
[url=http://upic.me/show/56361684][/ur

----------


## beeboy007

RJ335811957 th k.ปวีณา
PA600856219 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PA600856222 th k.วิไลรัตน์
EN619582984 th k.บัวคำอิ่ม
EN619582998 th k.สมใจ
PB718133094 th k.ธัญธร
PB718133103 th k.พรทิพย์
PB718133046 th k.ชรินทร์ทิพย์
EN619573877 th k.บ.ศูนย์การค้าไทเซน
RI545428209 th k.ขนิษฐา
EN496374498 th k.ดุษณี
EN496374484 th k.จรินทร
EN496374515 th k.นายฮู้
EN496374507 th k.แคทลียา
PA600856412 th k.ชวลิตา
PA600856426 th k.ร้านกนกรัตน์
PA600856430 th k.สังเวียน
EN619588871 th k.ราตรี
PB718133182 th k.ชลธิชา
PB718133196 th k.ศศวรรณ
PB718133205 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PB718133219 th k..วิไลรัตน์
PB718133205 th k..วิไลรัตน์
ขอบคุณคะ
------------------
EN496375564 th k.ร้านวงพานิช
PA600856602 th k.เอมมี่
PA600856620 th k.กชกร
PA600856633 th k.เอนก
PA600856647 th k.นก
EN496375357 th k.อัจธวัฒน์
EN496375365 th k.สิริชัย
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

En496396082 th k.อำนาจ
En496396096 th k.สมพิศ
PA600858648 th k.ครัวสุโขทัย
PA600858634 th k.นิยม
RI545432115 th k.โกเมศ
RI545432101 th k.จิรายุ
EN496396065 th k.กุลิสรา
EN496396065 th k.จรรยารักษ์
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EP044770206 th k.ศรัญญา
EP044770210 th k.รัชสิทธิ์
EP044770223 th k.แสงจันทร์
EP044770237 th k.ศิริรัตน์
EP044770245 th k.เสาวภา
EP044770254 th k.มุทิตา
EP044770268 th k.สุพัตรา
EP044770271 th k.ผกามาศ
EP044770285 th k.มาลัย
EP044770299 th k.สุกรี
EP044770308 th k.วิไลรัตน์
EP044770342 th k.ราตรี
PA600859802 th k.ร้านกนกรัตน์
ขอบคุณคะ
ฺ

- สินค้าลง เพิ่มสินค้าใหม่เข้ามาเรื่อยๆๆ เข้าดูในเว็บร้านได้เลยคะ
- ติดต่อสอบถาม + Whatsapp + line(โค้ด ตามรุปด้านบนได้เลยคะ) : 089 014 2015
>>>อุปกรณ์มือถือราคาถูก www.begin007.com <<<<< หรือ >>> สมุนไพรเจียวกู่หลานเกรดA ชนิดหอม ขายส่ง/ปลีก และสมุนไพอื่นๆๆ อีกมากมาย www.herbal-3.com ลดสุดๆๆ แวะชมก่อนจ้า:

----------


## beeboy007



----------


## beeboy007

RJ335774741 th k.สมควร
EN641698194 th k.ทัศพร
EN641698177 th k.เสมียน
EN641698185th k.ชมพูนุช
RJ335774738 th k.พรรณิกา
ขอบคุณคะ


PB906837471 th k.กชกร
PB906837471 th k.ณรงค์ศักดิ์
PB906837471 th k.อ้อยใจ
EP183153319 th k.กัลยา
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

PA600863342 th k.นิทัศน์
PA600863356 th k.สมชัย
PA600863360 th k.จึ้งเจริญ
EP044803363 th k.ราตรี
PA600863325 th k.สุรยุทธ์
EP044803139 th k.ประวิทย์
ขอบคุณคะ




EN641698605 th k.อรสา
EN641698628 th k.ฉัตรชัย
EN641698614 th k.ปายตา
PB906850098 th k.จำรัส
PB906850107 th k.จำรัส
PB906850115 th k.จำรัส
PB906850124 th k.จำรัส
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

PB718149298 th k.วีณา
EN614699098 th k.นันทรักษ์
EN614699058 th k.สุชาติ
EN614699084 th k.กฤษณา
RI545444904 th k.รังษี
EQ309336288 th k.กรรณิการ์
EQ309336288 th k.สุภาวดี
EQ309336288 th k.เอกลักษณ์
ขอบคุณคะ


 สนใจติดต่อสอบถามได้จ้า :
โทร ::    089-0142015  (ไก่)   
Line ID ::     kaikar888   
เว็บไซค์     เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>   www.begin007.com <<<  ชาสมุนไพร เว็บไซค์    www.herbal-3.com
   ^__^ สนใจสามาถสินค้าได้ตลอดคะ  *

----------


## beeboy007

PA600868194 TH K.ซีรันน์
PA600868203 TH K.ซีรันน์
PA600868203 TH K.ณัฐกฤตา
RI5454445710 th k.อานันท์
EQ309338575 th k.เปรมณีย์
EQ309337629 th k.มูน
PA600868089 th k.จันจิราฟ
ขอบคุณคะ

EN641699138 th k.วิธนดิษย์
EN641699115 th k.จินะ ปริฉัคร
EN641699124 th k.สุนันทา
EN641699141 th k.ราตรี
EQ309338902 th k.กมลทิพย์
EQ309338916 th k.ชัยวุฒิ
RI545445768 th k.รังษี
PA600868248 th k.บีบี
ขอบคุณณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

PA600868194 TH K.ซีรันน์
PA600868203 TH K.ซีรันน์
PA600868203 TH K.ณัฐกฤตา
RI5454445710 th k.อานันท์
EQ309338575 th k.เปรมณีย์
EQ309337629 th k.มูน
PA600868089 th k.จันจิราฟ
ขอบคุณคะ

EN641699138 th k.วิธนดิษย์
EN641699115 th k.จินะ ปริฉัคร
EN641699124 th k.สุนันทา
EN641699141 th k.ราตรี
EQ309338902 th k.กมลทิพย์
EQ309338916 th k.ชัยวุฒิ
RI545445768 th k.รังษี
PA600868248 th k.บีบี
ขอบคุณณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

RI454546763 th k.รวีสวรรณ
EQ309343743 th k.สมเกียรติ
PA600868781 th k.วรชา
PA600868764 th k.สวนสมุนไพร 
PA600868795 th k.สวนสมุนไพร 
PA600868755 th k.จำรัส
PA600868747 th k.จำรัส
PA600868778 th k.จำรัส
PA600868704 th k.จำรัส
PA600868804 th k.จำรัส
EN641699186 th k.สุมัชณี
EN641699172 th k.ณัฐรมย์
PB718149253 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PB718149240 th k.วิไลรัตน์
ขอบคุณคะ


EQ309344806 th k.สมพิศ
EQ309344897 th k.สุประนันท์
PA600868897 th k.กชกร
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

PB718149275 th k.สรณ์ณวิชญ์
PB718149267 th k.น้องเป้
EN641699190 th k.ร้านเกษมจิตรรุ่งเรือง
EN641699209 th k.วันชัย
RJ335775101 th k.จุฑามาศ
EQ309345449 th k.สุพัฒน์
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EQ557064568 th k.นภัสศิริ
EQ557064568 th k.พ.ต.ปุณวัฒน์
EQ557064568 th k.พัณณิตา
RK698430079 th k.อัษฎาวุธ
ขอบคุณคะ


EQ309346909 th k.ศักรินทร์
EQ309346924 th k.อริยา
EQ309346938 th k.พ.จ.อ.วงศ์วิชาญ
RI545447004 th k.ภวภาวัน
PA600868971 th k.ชาลิตา
PA600868985 th k.เจ้เนตร
PA600868999 th k.ชาลิตา

RK185090792 th k.พระวีระชัย
EQ728034207 th k.อาทิตย์
PB906862697 th k.วรรณา
RI545447106 th k.ปัญญา
EQ309348025 th k.กฤติยา
PA600869022 th k.ตะรินทร์
PA600869036 th k.จันจิรา
ขอบคุณคะ



EN641699226 th k.เอกลักษณ์
EN641699230 th k.วันชัย
EN641699257 th k.สมคิต
PB718149284 th k.สะอาด
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EN641699481 th k.บรรเทา
EN641699478 th k.ปราณี
RJ335745225 th k.ภคพล
RJ335745234 th k.ณัฐวุฒิ
ขอบคุณคะ

RK185121954 th k.สุรพงษ์
RK185121968 th k.ประทีบ
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

RK185002696 th k.ศิวพร
RK185002705 th k.ทองพูน
EQ309364261 th k.วิษณุ
EQ309364275 th k.สมพิศ
EQ309364289 th k.อำนวย
PA600870799 th k.ประทีบ
RK185002722 th k.นพดล
ขอบตุณคะ


PA600810170 th k.ภาวิณี
PA600810123 th k.คิรงค์พร
EN641699597 th k.สินวรี
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

RK185002696 th k.ศิวพร
RK185002705 th k.ทองพูน
EQ309364261 th k.วิษณุ
EQ309364275 th k.สมพิศ
EQ309364289 th k.อำนวย
PA600870799 th k.ประทีบ
RK185002722 th k.นพดล
ขอบตุณคะ


PA600810170 th k.ภาวิณี
PA600810123 th k.คิรงค์พร
EN641699597 th k.สินวรี
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

PB718149593 th k.กรีนเซนเตอร์
PB718149580 th k.อ.ขจรศักดิ์
RJ335775353 th k.พิมมาดา
EN641699645 th k.อนันท์
EN641699637 th k.อันนิสา
EQ309367254 th k.มนัสนันท์
PA600870975 th k.หนึ่งฤทัย
ชอบตุณคะ


EQ728080277 th k.เปรมนีย์
EQ728080285 th k.สุรศักดิ์
EQ728080294 th k.วิจิตร
EQ728084322 th k.เทพราช
ชอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EQ309369958 th k.กันหา
PA600871180 th k.ทินกร
ขอบคุณคะ

EN641699708 th k.สัตยา
EN641699699 th k.วิวัฒน์กิจ4
EN641699711 th k.ปภัสสร
PB718149681 th k.สวนสมุนไพร
PB718149678 th k.สวนสมุนไพร
PB718149664 th k.วิไรรัตน์
PB718149655 th kสวนสมุนไพร
PA600871233 th k.สมหมาย
RK185004119 th k.สุชาติ
ขอบคุณคะ



EQ309371545 th k.จุฬาลักษณ์
EQ309371554 th k.นงรัตน์
EQ309371568 th k.ร.ต.เทวราช
EQ309371571 th k.สุเมธ
RK185004459 th k.ไพทูรย์
PA600871370 th k.ติรงค์พร
PA600871383 th k.สวนสมุนไพร
PA600871397 th k.ญัฐกฤตา
EN641699756 th k.กาญจนา
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

001
ขอบคุณคุณคะ

PB718149766 th k.นันทนา
PB718149766 th k.ธนรัตน์
EN641699844 th k.เดชาธร
EN641699835 th k.เชวงศักดิ์
ขอบคุณคะ

EN641699858 th k.บัวไหล
RJ335775384 th k.ดวงทิพย์
EN641699875 th k.ทองจันทร์
EN641699861 th k.ธนพร
PB718149806 th  k.ภูวดืส
PB718149797 th  k.ชวลืตา
PB718149783 th  k.พงศ์ธน
ขอบคุณเจ้า

----------


## beeboy007

EQ728168844 th k.นภารัตน์
PB718150676 th  k.ชาลิดา
RJ335775923 th k.ภูริเดช
RJ335775983 th k. ร.ต.ท.สารินี
PB718150659 th  k.นันทภัค
EQ728168827 th k.บุญยงค์
PB718150662 th  k.วิไลรัตน์
EQ728168835 th k.เชวงศักดิ์
PB718150680 th  k.ภาวิณี
----------------
EQ718168892 th k.เอกลักษณ์
PB906799835 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PB906799844 th k.วิไลรัตน์
RJ335775906 th k.สันติ
EQ728168861 th k.อนงค์
EQ728168858 th k.รินทร์ทิพย์
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EQ728168950 th k.ธนากร
PB718150778 th k.ณรงค์ศักดิ์
PB718150781 th k.ชโลชา
PB718150752 th k.ราเชน
PB718150818 th k.วงศ์วริศ
EQ728168946 th k.สายทอง

----------


## beeboy007

EN430166628 th k.ศรันยา
PB906814833 th k.ปนัสยา
PB906814847 th k.รตต.ชัยกิจ
RK238472314 th k.ณัฏฐ์วิเศษ
RJ335775985 th k.ฉัตรชัย
EQ728169235 th k.ศรันยา
EQ728169252 th k.อัญภรณ์
ขอบคุณคะ
EQ728169218 th k.อรพิณ
PB718151169 th k.หลง
PB718151190 th k.มนตรี
EQ728169278 th k.วีระชัย
EQ728169221 th k.นวพร
RJ335775971 th k.พิมพ์จุฑา
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

PB906819265 th k.จิรพงค์
PB906819272 th k.กาญจน์วรินทร์
PB906819760 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PB906819186 th k.นฤพร
EQ728169853 th k.จุฬาลักษณ์
ขอบคุณคะ

PB906819901 th k.นก
EQ985635611 th k.นันทิรา
EQ985635625 th k.เดชณรงค์
PB906828466 th k.ณัฐนพัชร์
RK241055239 th k.จรรยารักษ์
ER683801462 th k.นิสา
ER683801476 th k.สุธินันท์
ER683801480 th k.ถาวร
PA600879965 th k.สมศักดิ์
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

-------------
EQ728170043 th k.นิตยา
PB906819124 th k.เอกรัฐ
PB906819184 th k.หนุ่งฤทัย
EQ728170012 th k.นพมาศ
EQ728170026 th k.กัมพล
EQ728170030 th k.มนัส
PB906819115 th k.อัญชลีพร
PB906819159 th k.บังอร
PB906819331 th k.เสาวลักษณ์
ขอบคุณคะ

EQ728171945 th k.อณัชชนุตม์
PB906819275 th k.นันทนา
RJ335776075 th k.ธิดารัตน์
EQ728172000 th k.หนูออน
EQ728171993 th k.จ่อยครัว
EQ728171981 th k.อาทิตย์
EQ728171931 th k.ชนะชัย
EQ728171976 th k.รัตนา
EQ728171962 th k.ธนวันต์
EQ728171959 th k.ปภัสสร

----------


## beeboy007

ER638813390 th k.บังออน
PA600880990 th k.มิชรัตน์
PA600880990 th k.ปนัดดา
RK241059068 th k.เฉลิมยศ
PB718151654 th k.เมธัส
EN430107783 th k.สิทธิพงษ์
PA600880805b th k.พันธ์พิศ
ขอบคุณคะ


ET018601601 th k.สุวรรณี
ET018601615 th k.อรรถพร
ET018601629 th k.ทองแดง
PB906830221 th k.จันจิรา
PB906830265 th k.อริชัย
PB906830232 th k.เนตรนภา
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

[ER683834015 th k.ภาวิณี
ER683834029 th k.เสมอจิต์
PA600882695 th k.ร้านสีฟ้า
PB906824495 th k.สุริวัลย์
RJ335776518 th k.คมประเสริฐ
RJ335776518 th k.ภูริดา
RJ335776583 th k.พชรนต์
RJ335776610 th k.พจชกร
PB906822478 th k.สุภาพร
RJ335776570 th k.บีท
EQ728171724 th k.เพียงฟ้า
RJ335776597 th k.สุภาพ
RJ335776649 th k.อัจฉรา
EQ728171769 th k.ปรีณา
EQ728170940 th k.วรชาติ
EQ728171755 th k.พิมตะวัน
EQ728170953 th k.สมพร
EQ728170896 th k.ทัดทรวง
PB906822504 th k.ชญาดา
PB906822518 th k.สมเกียรติ
PB906822421 th k.พัทธนันท์
PB906822435 th k.สกุล
RJ335776566 th k.Ginette
PB906824481 th k.ธนันทร์ไชย
ขอบคุณคะ


PB906824610TH  K.ลลิตตา	   
RJ335776668TH  K.วิธีวัสส์	   
RJ335776711TH  K.พันโทหญิง กัลย์ทิพา	   
RJ335776637TH  K.สมจิตร	   
RJ335776671TH  K.พุลนันท์	   
RJ335776699TH  K.ภาพุพันธ์	   
RJ335776685TH  K.ปอ	   
RJ335776708TH  K.พิญญารัฐฆ์	   
EQ728171185TH  K.กชกร

----------


## beeboy007

ET655112250TH  K.ศักดิ์ชัย	   
PC002476146TH  K.ชนิษฐา	   
RL820783745TH  K.สุธีรา	   
PA600887454TH  K.ลัดดา	   
ET439840188TH  K.เอกลักษณ์	   
ET439840174TH  K.วิจิตร	   
ET439840165TH  K.รุ่งหทัย	   
ET655112201TH  K.มัฑณา	   
ET655112232TH  K.ณัชฐ์พัชร์	   
PC002476150TH  K.ชฏิลฏาภา	   
PC002476132TH  K.ไผจิตร	   
PC002476163TH  K.กัณฐาภรณ์	   
ET655112192TH  K.มิรา	   
ET655112229TH  K.สัมฤทธิ์	   
ET655112175TH  K.สมใจ	   
ET655112189TH  K.มลิลา	   
PC002476101TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์	   
PB906826978TH  K.บรรณสรณ์	   
PB906826964TH  K.สุภาพร	   
RL820783771TH  K.ชัยยรรงค์	   
ET655112215TH  K.อับดุลเลาะห์	   
ET655112158TH  K.ศักดิ์ดา	   
ET655112161TH  K.ภูเทพ	   
RL820783737TH  K.ธนิต	   
PC002476129TH  K.ปัญญา	   
PC002476115TH  K.กฤตพงษ์	   
ET655112135TH  K.วรุฒ	   
ET655112144TH  K.กตติทัต	   
RM202547259TH  K.สิริพร	   
RM202547245TH  K.วิภาวรรณ	   
RM202547231TH  K.วีรวัช	   
PB906826955TH  K.สุกัญญา	   
PB906826947TH  K.น้องเป้	   
PC113960812TH  K.ปุณยาพร	   
PC113960826TH  K.ทองแม้น	   
RM202661732TH  K.เดชาธร	   
ET772695068TH  K.วันชัย	   
ET655112100TH  K.สังวาล	   
ET655112127TH  K.อัญชิตา	   
ET6551121113TH  K.สุเทพ	   
PB90682633TH  K.อรสุรางค์	   
RL820783697TH  K.นิตยา	   
PB906826916TH  K.สุนิสา	   
PB906826876TH  ร.ต.ภูวิชณ์	   
PB906826902TH  K.พรรณี	   
PB906826862TH  K.ณรงค์ศักดิ์	   
PB906826920TH  พระอธิการเอกวิทย์	   
ET655112095TH  K.กฤษดา	   
ET655112073TH  K.ชัยกฤต	   
ET655112060TH  K.นันทนัช	   
PC002476092TH  K.ภัสสร	   
ET539821354TH  K.ยอดบัว	   
PB832079525TH  K.กรกช	   
RM202541980TH  K.พิมพ์พรรณ	   
ET772688257TH  K.สุประนันท์	   
ET772688265TH  K.นุชจี	   
PC002474627TH  K.อัจฉรา	   
RM202541993TH  K.รจนีย์	   
ET439836841TH  K.ชมพูนุช	   
ET439836855TH  K.วิจิตร	   
ET439836869TH  K.ทวีศิลป์	   
ET439836872TH  K.สราวุธ	   
PA600887193TH  K.ชนิดาภา	   
RL570649241TH  ร.ต.ท.พันธ์ศักดิ์	   
RL570649238TH  k.สุรีรัตน์	   
PA600887202TH  K.รพีพรรณ	   
PA600887216TH  บจก.ไวศยะการแพทย์	   
ขอบคุณค่ะ

PA600887471TH  K.ขวัญชัย	   
PA600887485TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์	   
RL570650908TH  K.สุมารี	   
ET439840404TH  K.อดิเรก	   
ET439840395TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์	   
ET439840381TH  พระอธิการเอกวิทย์	   
ET439840378TH  K.สมใจ	   
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

RM202130499Th  K.ธิดารัตน์
PC113967427Th  K.นันทปภัสส์
PC113967435Th  K.เสาวนีย์
PC113967444Th  บจก.ไวศยะ
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

PC002476645TH สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
PC002476631TH สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
PC002476614TH -
PC002476628TH -
PC002476659TH สมุนไพรฯ
PC002476591TH -
ET951444816TH คุณวิไลวัลย์
PC002476588TH น้องเป้
ET655113502TH คุณภัทรวรรณ
ET655113493TH คุณอมรรัตน์
ET655113122TH คุณศักดิ์วิชิตชัย
PC002476574TH คุณสัญญา
RM202547850TH คุณวิภาธนา
สอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้ที่ 089-014-2015
 line id: kaikar888
หรือ ทักได้ที่ https://line.me/R/ti/p/%40tum6229h
❤️❤️ฝากติดตามเพจร้านใหม่ทีนะค่ะ
————————————-
ชื่อ
ขายส่งชาสมุนไพร กลุ่มแม่บ้านเกรษตรกรดอยจำปี หรือเว็บร้าน www.herbal-3.com
—————————————
สินค้าใหม่ลงเพิ่มหลายชนิดค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

PC002478677TH คุณพูนทรัพย์
RM202548991TH คุณปรมาภรณ์
RM202548988TH คุณธัญภา
EU502621655TH คุณวันทนา
EU502621615TH คุณกาญจนา
EU502621709TH คุณดรินญา
EU502621743TH คุณวรารัตน์
PC002478632TH คุณสมจิตต์
PC002478650TH คุณบุญชัย
PC002478663TH คุณชนะ
PC002478629TH คุณจิณณพัต
PC002478685TH คุณกมลธร
RM202548957TH คุณธนัท
RM202548974TH คุณจารุวรรณ
RM202548965TH คุณสมบุญ

EU502621607TH คุณบัวแว่น
EU502621730TH คุณเอกลักษณ์
EU502621575TH คุณสุวภา
PC002478646TH คุณไพประภา
PC002478592TH คุณพลวีร์
PC002478601TH คุณสุรเชษฐ์
EU502621598TH คุณธนารัตน์
EU502621584TH หญิงแพท
PC002478589TH คุณสุเทพ
PC002478703TH คุณชาญชัย
PC002478561TH คุณวิภาดา
PC002478694TH คุณวิไลรัตน์
RM202548926TH คุณปุณณภา
PC167103883TH คุณศิริรัตน์
SCSN000000684 Swiss WorldCargo
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

EU502625780 th k.ธนวัน
EU502625793 th k.ไอรินทร์
EU502625881 th k.วีรินทร์
EU502625864 th k.เฉลิมพล
EU502625878 th k.ทวีพร
EU502625818 th k.วิชุดา
EU502625821 th k.สันติ
EU502625816 th k.ชนกนันท์
PC002479540 th k.อนุรักษ์ ดีวัน
PC002479655 th k.กันยารัตน์
RB413412540 th k.สมบูรณ์
------------------
EU502626269 th k.ธนิดา
PC002479575 th k.หนึ่งฤทัย
RB413412536 th k.สมศักดิ์
PC002479536 th k.ณัฐกฤตา
RB413412482 th k.ธวัลชนา
ขอบคุณค่ะ

ขอบคุณค่ะ

EU502625776TH คุณจินตนา
EU502626255TH คุณสังวาลย์
EU502625820TH คุณเฉลียว
RB413412496TH คุณรสสุคนธ์
RB413412505TH คุณสุพรรณี
RB413412519TH คุณปะพิมพ์ชิสา
RB413412522TH คุณจริยา
SCSN180700298 คุณประวีณ


RB412455243TH คุณสัภวรินทร์
RB412455230TH คุณกันทิมา
EU966141140TH คุณสุชาดา
EU966141136TH คุณพิมน์พิรชา
EU966141153TH คุณปุณยาพร
PA600895481TH คุณกิตินันท์
PA600895478TH คุณคณิกร
PA600895495TH คุณอุทิศ
SMCI000196080 คุณกชกร
EU502625847TH คุณประวีณา
PC002479482TH ร้านกรีนเชนเตอร์
EU502625657TH คุณสมบูรณ์
EU502625802TH คุณอนุกุล
EU502625665TH คุณพิมผกา
PC002479448TH คุณเพียงรวี
RB413412479TH คุณภาวินี
EU502625762TH คุณทิภาภัทร์
EU502625705TH คุณชณภา
EU502625612TH คุณเบญริสา
EU502625759TH คุณนิตยา
RB413412350TH คุณวรัชยา

----------


## beeboy007

PC002479805TH   คุณวิไลรัตน์
EU502626065TH   คุณณชญาดา
RB413412726TH   คุณโชติมา
RB413412709TH   คุณสิริพร
PC002479831TH   คุณสุทธิพงษ์
SCSN000004241   คุรสุนิษา
SCSN000004241   คุรนูรียา

เลขพัสดุ ตรวจสอบได้ที่  https://www.facebook.com/18424998491...0261078348404/
ขอบคุณค่ะ

ทักได้เลยจ้า m.me/kaikar888

----------


## beeboy007

RB413413085TH คุณฤทัต
RB413413032TH คุณวณาทิพย์
PC113985099TH คุณนิติญา
EU502626710TH คุณรัตติกาล
EU502626520TH คุณทิภาภัทร์
SCSN000005460 ไทยยูลินิเวอร์ไลท์ติ้ง จำกัด
RB413413029TH คุณพงษ์ศิริ
EU502626723TH คุณศิวภา
EU502626683TH คุณณัฐหทัย

เลขพัสดุ ตรวจสอบได้ที่  https://www.facebook.com/18424998491...0261078348404/
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

PC113986837TH   คุณดีโจ๋
PC113986911TH   คุณภัสร์ชนกพร
PC113986925TH   คุณเอกภพ
EV365745823TH   คุณธณิชา
EV365745783TH   คุณกิ่งแก้ว
EV365745854TH   คุณภัทราภร
EV365745797TH   คุณธันย์จิรา
PC113986871TH   คุณกชกร
PC113986885TH   คุณวาสนา
RB413498948TH   คุณณปภัช
RB413498951TH   คุณภัคณภัทร
RB413498979TH   คุณปิยะภรณ์
RB413498934TH   คุณกมลชิดาฐ์
RB413498965TH   คุณมณฑา
RB853074245TH   คุณสุดารัตน์
PC113986899TH   คุณวิจิตร
RB413499002TH   คุณกมลชิดาฐ์
RB413498996TH   คุณกฤษฏา
EV365745810TH   อาร์พีอาร์
EV365745806TH   คุณเกษมณี
EV365759473TH   คุณมะปราง
SCSN000012830   คุณสุพรรณ์
SCSN000012831   คุณศิริวรรณ
SCSN000012832   คุณธันยพร
SCSN000012833   คุณฐิตินันท์

----------


## beeboy007

PC113986837TH   คุณดีโจ๋
PC113986911TH   คุณภัสร์ชนกพร
PC113986925TH   คุณเอกภพ
EV365745823TH   คุณธณิชา
EV365745783TH   คุณกิ่งแก้ว
EV365745854TH   คุณภัทราภร
EV365745797TH   คุณธันย์จิรา
PC113986871TH   คุณกชกร
PC113986885TH   คุณวาสนา
RB413498948TH   คุณณปภัช
RB413498951TH   คุณภัคณภัทร
RB413498979TH   คุณปิยะภรณ์
RB413498934TH   คุณกมลชิดาฐ์
RB413498965TH   คุณมณฑา
RB853074245TH   คุณสุดารัตน์
PC113986899TH   คุณวิจิตร
RB413499002TH   คุณกมลชิดาฐ์
RB413498996TH   คุณกฤษฏา
EV365745810TH   อาร์พีอาร์
EV365745806TH   คุณเกษมณี
EV365759473TH   คุณมะปราง
SCSN000012830   คุณสุพรรณ์
SCSN000012831   คุณศิริวรรณ
SCSN000012832   คุณธันยพร
SCSN000012833   คุณฐิตินันท์

----------

